# QUESTA E PROPRIO LA FINE? tradito il mio ragazzo con uno che lo importuna a scuola!



## sofia8800 (1 Dicembre 2012)

salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

non entro nel merito della tua storia ma un consiglio mi sento di dartelo: studia perché non ci siamo mica.
leggera sì, ignorantona è molto peggio.


----------



## Circe off line (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non so se questa storia sia vera. Ma la figuraccia credimi non la farà' lui.....


----------



## erab (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072



Supponiamo che tu non sia un troll 

Visto che è scontato che il tuo lui lo venga a sapere, diglielo, tu, scusati e sparisci dalla sua vita.
Hai fatto la ca***ta, punto, rimedio non c'è, lo capisci anche tu che se la persona con cui stai se ne
va in giro a fare quello che hai fatto senza neanche preoccuparsi di farsi beccare (e non importa con
chi lo hai fatto) indietro non si torna.
Cerca almeno di imparare dai tuoi errori.


----------



## milli (1 Dicembre 2012)

Mi associo a Minerva! 
Vai a scuola, approfittane per studiare perchè non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## sofia8800 (1 Dicembre 2012)

ragazzi non capisco perche questa storia debba essere falsa..
cmq io sto davvero male!! glie lo diro e lui mi lasciera! prima o poi lo dovro fare, in classe mia qualkuno e gia venuto a saperlo e mi aspetto che lo sappia pure lui dalla prossima settimana. 
cosa sarebbe un troll? vabbe non importa tanto sono nella merda mi sembra un incubo per la sfiga che ho avuto. 
pensare che all inizio volevo fare compagnia al mio ragazzo quella sera ma lui aveva rifiutato.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

la ragazza è nella media,
il disastro sono le signore quarantenni che scrivono "ch" con la "k"
negli SMS.


non ci siamo proprio...


----------



## Eretteo (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo.
> Oddio,e' pure angosciante leggere il malloppo per uno che vuole bene alla lingua italiana,ma oggi il mondo va cosi' anche se io non mi ci rassegno......potresti per favore scrivere con "ch" invece di "k"?
> Non costa la lettera in piu',non stai scrivendo sms......e mi porta tanto alla bocca dello stomaco rivoltanti sentori d'ignoranza e comunismo spicciolo da contestazione,ti ringrazio per l'umana comprensione.
> ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce,
> ...


Semplicemente hai risposto "Presente!" quando hai sentito quell'utile e dilettevole richiamo della foresta,quell'imprescindibile istinto femminile per cui non e' attraente uno che ti vuol bene e rispetta,ma il solito coglionazzo che si atteggia a maschio alfa,puzzolente ed ignorante ma appariscente e semianalfabeta,che ti usa valorizzandoti per quello che vali in quei minuti in cui gli servi,dopodiche' s'incide una tacca in piu' sul glande per tenere il conto di quelle come te,e va in cerca della prossima.
Che grazie al cielo non tardera'.
Buon fine settimana.


----------



## sofia8800 (1 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Mi associo a Minerva!
> Vai a scuola, approfittane per studiare perchè non ci siamo proprio.


lasciate perdere la mia grammatica x favore , qui sui forum in chat sono abituata a scrivere cosi, tanto nn sono a scuola e nn sono ad un esame, l importante e ke capite dai fatela finita!!


----------



## exStermy (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non entro nel merito della tua storia ma un consiglio mi sento di dartelo: studia perché non ci siamo mica.
> leggera sì, ignorantona è molto peggio.


b'rava...hamo menti mi o spaventato a l'eggere tutta st'inioranza...

ahahahahah


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Dicembre 2012)

Direi di si: è proprio la fine. Un tradimento è difficile da adulti figurati da ragazzi. Spero per lui che ti lasci e non accetti così giovane il compromesso di vivere accanto ad una traditrice


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2012)

meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno che considera il tradimento una cosa brutta.
anche l'assenza di punteggiatura è una cosa brutta, ma per entrambe le cose c'è tempo per migliorare :up:


----------



## sofia8800 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Semplicemente hai risposto "Presente!" quando hai sentito quell'utile e dilettevole richiamo della foresta,quell'imprescindibile istinto femminile per cui non e' attraente uno che ti vuol bene e rispetta,ma il solito coglionazzo che si atteggia a maschio alfa,puzzolente ed ignorante ma appariscente e semianalfabeta,che ti usa valorizzandoti per quello che vali in quei minuti in cui gli servi,dopodiche' s'incide una tacca in piu' sul glande per tenere il conto di quelle come te,e va in cerca della prossima.
> Che grazie al cielo non tardera'.
> Buon fine settimana.


per voi e tutto facile vado li e glie lo dico! si ma come!!?? e questo che vorrei chiedervi veramente!  come faccio a descrivergli una cosa del genere tra laltro con una mia amica e con quel bullo della scuola ?!


----------



## xena (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> per voi e tutto facile vado li e glie lo dico! si ma come!!?? e questo che vorrei chiedervi veramente!  come faccio a descrivergli una cosa del genere tra laltro con una mia amica e con quel bullo della scuola ?!


Sofia quanti anni hai?


----------



## Eretteo (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> per voi e tutto facile vado li e glie lo dico! si ma come!!?? e questo che vorrei chiedervi veramente!  come faccio a descrivergli una cosa del genere tra laltro con una mia amica e con quel bullo della scuola ?!


Non e' per niente facile,ma se sei sufficientemente adulta da fare da ricettacolo spermatico ad un coglionazzo assieme ad una tua cara amica,lo sarai sicuramente anche per raccontarlo coi dovuti modi al tuo ragazzo,se vogliamo chiamarlo cosi'.
Perche' se non glielo dici tu lo imparera' (e magari l'ha gia' imparato) da chiunque nel vostro istituto,con dovizia di particolari.
Quindi cerca di essere sincera.
E meno egocentrica.
Perche' se vuoi far la vacca (senza offesa ai quadrupedi,ovviamente) nessuno te lo vieta,ed anzi le tue azioni andranno sempre piu' su.
Pero' da non impegnata,senza prendere per il culo il tuo ragazzo.


----------



## Zod (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> per voi e tutto facile vado li e glie lo dico! si ma come!!?? e questo che vorrei chiedervi veramente!  come faccio a descrivergli una cosa del genere tra laltro con una mia amica e con quel bullo della scuola ?!


Mandagli un SMS sgrammaticato, é in linea con il tuo modus vivendi. "Tesó stamattina mi só svegliata e ho scoperto di di tenere la troiaggine. Appena garrisco ti kiamo".

S*B


----------



## sofia8800 (1 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Sofia quanti anni hai?


sono del 10/7/1995


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Dicembre 2012)

Se pensi che non sia facile per te pensa come sarà facile per lui venirlo a sapere da qualcun'altro... almeno se gli vuoi un briciolo di bene almeno sii la persona che gli dirà la cosa e soprattutto lascialo in pace: non merita di vivere con te.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> come faccio a descrivergli una cosa del genere...


Prova a dirgli che non è colpa tua, ma che hai solo avuto la sfiga di nascere con la passera più veloce del cervello.


----------



## xena (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> sono del 10/7/1995


apperò.
precocella la ragazzina
ancora minorenne e già un allegro threesome nei cessi pubblici.
a quando la gang bang?


----------



## sofia8800 (1 Dicembre 2012)

siete davvero severi e pesanti nei commenti.. vabbe si alla fine me lo merito, grazie per le vostre risposte e buona giornata.


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Dicembre 2012)

Se pensi che non sia facile per te pensa come sarà facile per lui venirlo a sapere da qualcun'altro... almeno se gli vuoi un briciolo di bene almeno sii la persona che gli dirà la cosa e soprattutto lascialo in pace: non merita di vivere con te.


----------



## Eretteo (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> siete davvero severi e pesanti nei commenti.. vabbe si alla fine me lo merito, grazie per le vostre risposte e buona giornata.


1-Se il tuo ragazzo ti avesse fatto quello che tu hai fatto a lui,tu come reagiresti?
2-Il tuo problema pare non sia l'aver fatto cio' che hai fatto,ma il fatto che cio' che tu hai fatto sara' ormai di dominio pubblico,esponendo te al pubblico trionfo ed il beccaccione davanti al fatto (compiuto).
Tanto per confermare il vecchio adagio,cornuto e mazziato.
Perche' se le tue eroiche imprese fossero capitate nel deserto in mezzo al nulla e nessuno sapesse cosa sei,di fatto l'intera questione non sarebbe esistita non essendo di fatto a conoscenza di alcuno,ed il fatto avrebbe trovato degna conclusione in un nulla di fatto.
Salute.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> apperò.
> precocella la ragazzina
> ancora minorenne e già un allegro threesome nei cessi pubblici.
> a quando la gang bang?


Il giorno del matrimonio sarebbe perfetta!


----------



## Circe (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072


Sei troppo piccola x questo forum....ti sei buttata nella gabbia dei leoni. Secondo me dovresti essere un po' più razionale nelle scelte che fai. Prima di tutto con il tuo ragazzo ci stai 3 mesi, direi che non lo ami ancora, é solo un inizio di storia. E come ragazza, direi di non darla così facilmente, perché ora che si saprà....x come sei conosciuta (lo hai detto tu).....alla velocità della luce si saprà che sei facile, che anche se sei con un ragazzo, non disdegni un rapporto a tre con il primo che ti capita ad una festa. Quindi battili sul tempo, vai dal tuo ragazzo, in lacrime in ginocchio con il cuore in mano digli che in preda all'alcool  hai fatto un grande errore ma era solo il tuo corpo a farlo, non la tua anima, perché quella è solo sua. Che sei pentita dal profondo del cuore. Che non riesci più a dormire e a mangiare e che avevi paura di dirglielo. Ma poi sei arrivata alla conclusione che lui meritava la verità xche é un ragazzo d'oro e tu non lo meriti uno così. Mi raccomandò fai la pentita x bene! Fidati, mio marito ha fatto così dopo avermi tradita, ed ha funzionato......


----------



## sofia8800 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sei troppo piccola x questo forum....ti sei buttata nella gabbia dei leoni. Secondo me dovresti essere un po' più razionale nelle scelte che fai. Prima di tutto con il tuo ragazzo ci stai 3 mesi, direi che non lo ami ancora, é solo un inizio di storia. E come ragazza, direi di non darla così facilmente, perché ora che si saprà....x come sei conosciuta (lo hai detto tu).....alla velocità della luce si saprà che sei facile, che anche se sei con un ragazzo, non disdegni un rapporto a tre con il primo che ti capita ad una festa. Quindi battili sul tempo, vai dal tuo ragazzo, in lacrime in ginocchio con il cuore in mano digli che in preda all'alcool  hai fatto un grande errore ma era solo il tuo corpo a farlo, non la tua anima, perché quella è solo sua. Che sei pentita dal profondo del cuore. Che non riesci più a dormire e a mangiare e che avevi paura di dirglielo. Ma poi sei arrivata alla conclusione che lui meritava la verità xche é un ragazzo d'oro e tu non lo meriti uno così. Mi raccomandò fai la pentita x bene! Fidati, mio marito ha fatto così dopo avermi tradita, ed ha funzionato......


ha funzionato probabilmente perche hai un cuore doro e poi non ci hai perso la faccia davanti a piu di 50 persone. sono sicura che lui non mi perdonera, seguiro i tuoi consigli e spero che almeno alleggerisca la sua rabbia.


----------



## Circe (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> ha funzionato probabilmente perche hai un cuore doro e poi non ci hai perso la faccia davanti a piu di 50 persone. sono sicura che lui non mi perdonera, seguiro i tuoi consigli e spero che almeno alleggerisca la sua rabbia.


Non servirà a restare con lui, ma servirà alla tua reputazione a salvarla un po'. E d'ora in poi fai attenzione a questi colpi di testa. Il tuo corpo lo devi donare a chi lo merita, non al primo animale egoista che trovi sul tuo cammino. Nella vita a volte perdi l'attimo ma salvi i giorni che seguono. In bocca al lupo x tutto ;-)


----------



## free (1 Dicembre 2012)

se dopo 3 mesi ti comporti così, la vostra storia è finita, lo sai vero?
diglielo, lui penserà che si è sbagliato su di te e ti lascerà
imparerà lui, imparerai anche tu (spero)


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non entro nel merito della tua storia ma un consiglio mi sento di dartelo: studia perché non ci siamo mica.
> leggera sì, ignorantona è molto peggio.


Mia cara quanto ti brucia la gioventù altrui...quanto...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sei troppo piccola x questo forum....ti sei buttata nella gabbia dei leoni. Secondo me dovresti essere un po' più razionale nelle scelte che fai. Prima di tutto con il tuo ragazzo ci stai 3 mesi, direi che non lo ami ancora, é solo un inizio di storia. E come ragazza, direi di non darla così facilmente, perché ora che si saprà....x come sei conosciuta (lo hai detto tu).....alla velocità della luce si saprà che sei facile, che anche se sei con un ragazzo, non disdegni un rapporto a tre con il primo che ti capita ad una festa. Quindi battili sul tempo, vai dal tuo ragazzo, in lacrime in ginocchio con il cuore in mano digli che in preda all'alcool  hai fatto un grande errore ma era solo il tuo corpo a farlo, non la tua anima, perché quella è solo sua. Che sei pentita dal profondo del cuore. Che non riesci più a dormire e a mangiare e che avevi paura di dirglielo. Ma poi sei arrivata alla conclusione che lui meritava la verità xche é un ragazzo d'oro e tu non lo meriti uno così. Mi raccomandò fai la pentita x bene! Fidati, mio marito ha fatto così dopo avermi tradita, ed ha funzionato......


Ma quale gabbia di leoni...
Un altro paio di post e questa diciasettenne si dirà...
Ma sono proprio pazzi gli adulti...
Tutto ma non finire come sta gente eh?

Diosanto
Ha 17 anni...
Ma quale tradire...

Ma non è un tradire dai...
Una a 17 anni è tutta lì alle prime armi con le proprie capacità seduttive...

Ma come si fa a parlare di rapporti d'amore seri...nell'adolescenza...

Oggi hai un raga...
Settimana prossima un'altro....

Fossero questi i problemi...

Allora dove sei ragazza...
Non fare cazzate e ti parlo da zio buono
Che potresti essere la mia degna nipotina...

Anzi è successa una cosa del genere ad una mia nipote.
Lei ha taciuto
Lui è venuto a saperlo
Mega litigata
Si sono lasciati

Tre mesi dopo hanno fatto pace
E sono tornati a fare i pucci pucci

Ti prego
Mangia la maestra
e non saltare la finestra

Ma sta attenta a non farti assorbire da seghe mentali che ti istilleranno qui dentro...

Qui è il mondo degli adulti
I cosidetti maturi
E se certe cose che leggi
ti mettono in confusione

lascia correre...

Noi non siamo a livello di cioè, ragazza in...

Ma non buttarti dalla finestra...
Mangia la minestra...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072



Sei molto giovane ....macché  buttarsi dalla finestra...!!!
Non fare cazzate....
Il ragazzo in questione ti preso per i fondelli e ora si diverte a 
farti stare sulle spine...
ora cosa vuoi che capìti?al massimo lo viene a sapere vi lasciate litigate 
e poi magari tra qualche tempo siete di nuovo insieme...o tra qualche tempo avrai già un altro 
amichetto e questo episodio lo avrai già dimenticato ...
Ora non fare cazzate per un ragazzo non ne vale la pena...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072


1) Sempre viste ste cose accadere alla feste quando avevo la tua età
2) Lui lo viene a sapere e s'incazza
3) Lei risponde, boh non me lo ricordo perchè ero ubriaca.
4) Succede barufon
5) Torna il sereno

Scusatemi, ma sempre viste succedere ste cose alle feste quando c'è l'alcool di mezzo e gli ormoni che sciopano da tutti i cantoni per l'adolescenza...

Non so ai miei tempi c'è stata una della tua età...che ha fatto la sporcacciona in bagno con i ragazzi...ed è tornata dalla festa con un bambino in pancia, senza sapere di chi è...

Questi sono i casini.

Oppure grazie a tutto questo pomiciamento
le malattie che stanno invadendo proprio voi adolescenti...
Da noi l'USLL ha lanciato l'allarme perchè nessuno usa sto casso di preservativo...

Poi invece di proteggere il tuo raga, insegnagli, se ci riesci a farsi rispettare dal bullo.

Dai cavoli su...


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Sempre viste ste cose accadere alla feste quando avevo la tua età
> 2) Lui lo viene a sapere e s'incazza
> 3) Lei risponde, boh non me lo ricordo perchè ero ubriaca.
> 4) Succede barufon
> ...


questo è verissimo.
ribadisco che anche per questo l'ignoranza è pericolosa


----------



## Zod (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Non servirà a restare con lui, ma servirà alla tua reputazione a salvarla un po'. E d'ora in poi fai attenzione a questi colpi di testa. Il tuo corpo lo devi donare a chi lo merita, non al primo animale egoista che trovi sul tuo cammino. Nella vita a volte perdi l'attimo ma salvi i giorni che seguono. In bocca al lupo x tutto ;-)


Donare il suo corpo??? Tipo manichini dei crash test, una botta e via, che ci sta pure bene visto l'argomento.

Semmai siamo noi uomini che doniamo la nostra leva sollevatrice del mondo solo a chi la merita (ma poi ci accontentiamo della prima zoccola attempata che passa). Che la patata sia sopravvalutata al cambio con il pisello é un fatto noto, ma é una bolla speculativa che prima o poi scoppierà.

S*B


----------



## sofia8800 (1 Dicembre 2012)

glie lo diro quando mi sentiro pronta. poi cambiero scuola perche non potro continuare a vivere in questo inferno che mi sono creata, per me e un incubo non riesco ancora a crederci per le dinamice con la quale tutto e successo, poi la mia amica lo sapeva che ero con lui sono tutti e 3 nella stessa classe, come ha potuto? glie lo diro lui mi lasciera e spero per lui che trovera un modo di uscire da questa storia, spero per lui che dopo la rabbia ritrovi serenita al piu presto. io intanto dovro sparire presentero la richiesta di trasferimento in questa settimana.


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> glie lo diro quando mi sentiro pronta. poi cambiero scuola perche non potro continuare a vivere in questo inferno che mi sono creata, per me e un incubo non riesco ancora a crederci per le dinamice con la quale tutto e successo, poi la mia amica lo sapeva che ero con lui sono tutti e 3 nella stessa classe, come ha potuto? glie lo diro lui mi lasciera e spero per lui che trovera un modo di uscire da questa storia, spero per lui che dopo la rabbia ritrovi serenita al piu presto. io intanto dovro sparire presentero la richiesta di trasferimento in questa settimana.


Dai non fare così. Goditi almeno la tua maialata.


----------



## Circe off line (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ma nessuno di voi é genitore? Se fosse vostra figlia a stare male x una cazzata che compromette la sua vita almeno x un po', la trattereste così superficialmente come state facendo? E va bene che questo é un forum di tradimento, ma l'età media di chi risponde é sopra i 40! E la maggior parte delle risposte sembrano date da adolescenti....


----------



## Circe off (1 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Donare il suo corpo??? Tipo manichini dei crash test, una botta e via, che ci sta pure bene visto l'argomento.
> 
> Semmai siamo noi uomini che doniamo la nostra leva sollevatrice del mondo solo a chi la merita (ma poi ci accontentiamo della prima zoccola attempata che passa). Che la patata sia sopravvalutata al cambio con il pisello é un fatto noto, ma é una bolla speculativa che prima o poi scoppierà.
> 
> S*B


Qualcosa del pranzo deve averti fatto male....


----------



## Eretteo (1 Dicembre 2012)

Oltre a riflettere sulle noiose noticine seguenti per ricavarne i primi due assiomi fondamentali che dovrebbero guidarti nei meandri della vita;




Eretteo ha detto:


> Se il tuo ragazzo ti avesse fatto quello che tu hai fatto a lui,tu come reagiresti?
> Il tuo problema pare non sia l'aver fatto cio' che hai fatto,ma il fatto che cio' che tu hai fatto sara' ormai di dominio pubblico,esponendo te al pubblico trionfo ed il beccaccione davanti al fatto (compiuto).
> Tanto per confermare il vecchio adagio,cornuto e mazziato.
> Perche' se le tue eroiche imprese fossero capitate nel deserto in mezzo al nulla e nessuno sapesse cosa sei,di fatto l'intera questione non sarebbe esistita non essendo di fatto a conoscenza di alcuno,ed il fatto avrebbe trovato degna conclusione in un nulla di fatto.
> Salute.


Dovresti pure considerare quanto evidenziato poco oltre per ricavarne il terzo,ben piu' importante ed assolutamente fondamentale;



sofia8800 ha detto:


> glie lo diro quando mi sentiro pronta. poi cambiero scuola perche non potro continuare a vivere in questo inferno che mi sono creata, per me e un incubo non riesco ancora a crederci per le dinamice con la quale tutto e successo, *poi la mia amica lo sapeva che ero con lui sono tutti e 3 nella stessa classe, come ha potuto? *glie lo diro lui mi lasciera e spero per lui che trovera un modo di uscire da questa storia, spero per lui che dopo la rabbia ritrovi serenita al piu presto. io intanto dovro sparire presentero la richiesta di trasferimento in questa settimana.


Ovverosia che devi stare attenta alle amiche che ti scegli.
Perche' non c'e' niente di peggio per una donna in tutto il pianeta Terra,che un'altra donna.


----------



## Circe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ovverosia che devi stare attenta alle amiche che ti scegli.
> Perche' non c'e' niente di peggio per una donna in tutto il pianeta Terra,che un'altra donna.


Mi inchino davanti a tanta saggezza.


----------



## Eretteo (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Mi inchino davanti a tanta saggezza.


Niente genuflessioni,mica sono un faraone.  
Ma uno stupido,semplice e prevedibile uomo,non potra' mai nemmeno lontanamente pensare di avvicinare la crudele perfidia cerebrale di una donna.




Circe off line ha detto:


> ma l'età media di chi risponde é sopra i 40!


Eh,no,decisamente la abbasso.


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Ma nessuno di voi é genitore? Se fosse vostra figlia a stare male x una cazzata che compromette la sua vita almeno x un po', la trattereste così superficialmente come state facendo? E va bene che questo é un forum di tradimento, ma l'età media di chi risponde é sopra i 40! E la maggior parte delle risposte sembrano date da adolescenti....


brava.


----------



## UltimoSangre (1 Dicembre 2012)

*R: QUESTA E PROPRIO LA FINE? tradito il mio ragazzo con uno che lo importuna...*



Circe off line ha detto:


> Ma nessuno di voi é genitore? Se fosse vostra figlia a stare male x una cazzata che compromette la sua vita almeno x un po', la trattereste così superficialmente come state facendo? E va bene che questo é un forum di tradimento, ma l'età media di chi risponde é sopra i 40! E la maggior parte delle risposte sembrano date da adolescenti....


quoto


----------



## Eliade (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> glie lo diro quando mi sentiro pronta. poi cambiero scuola perche non potro continuare a vivere in questo inferno che mi sono creata, per me e un incubo non riesco ancora a crederci per le dinamice con la quale tutto e successo, poi la mia amica lo sapeva che ero con lui sono tutti e 3 nella stessa classe, come ha potuto? glie lo diro lui mi lasciera e spero per lui che trovera un modo di uscire da questa storia, spero per lui che dopo la rabbia ritrovi serenita al piu presto. io intanto dovro sparire presentero la richiesta di trasferimento in questa settimana.


Senti, la colpa della tua amica è relativa: eravate entrambe brille (e già qui a 17 anni te ne darei tante), tu stessa avevi dimostrato rispetto zero per il tuo ragazzo ma perché doveva preoccuparsene lei?

Se fai domanda di trasferimento, diglielo prima, anche se non sei pronta.
Io ti consiglio di evitare di dirgli con chi, visto che i ragazzi hanno già dei dissapori...non vorrei che il tuo ragazzo facesse qualche sciocchezza!

Per il momento non aggiungo altro, sto cercando di trattenermi...almeno avete usato il preservativo? :blank:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Ma nessuno di voi é genitore? Se fosse vostra figlia a stare male x una cazzata che compromette la sua vita almeno x un po', la trattereste così superficialmente come state facendo? E va bene che questo é un forum di tradimento, ma l'età media di chi risponde é sopra i 40! E la maggior parte delle risposte sembrano date da adolescenti....



:singleeye:Concordo ...
non possiamo sapere se questa ragazza parla seriamente o non quando dice che si getta dalla finestra...
ma ho conosciuto ragazzi che per molto meno hanno tentato il suicidio...
quindi perché schernirla???


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072


ciao piccola Sofia, ti chiamo piccola perchè mi sembri un pulcino disperato e lo sei.
Senti...fai un respirone e calmati.
Allora, indubbiamente hai fatto una cazzata ma tant'è, le abbiamo fatte tutti anche chi si eleva a prof di italiano e di vita, come qui hai ben letto.
Il tuo malessere è dovuto al fatto che sta cazzata hai capito di averla fatta e quindi sono abbastanza certa che non la rifarai, ma intanto ora c'è da mettere una pezza a questa.
Che pezza puoi mettere?
Di al tuo ragazzo quello che provi e chiedi scusa.
Sei tanto giovane,ma tanto e mi viene voglia di darti un abbraccio e dirti che andrà tutto bene perchè fidati, andrà tutto bene e sai quanta acqua  passerà sotto i ponti!
quante cazzate farai ancora nella vita e quante volte ti pentirai, ma questo vuol dire solo crescere e diventare una persona migliore.
Ora.
Niente pensieri suicidi di buttarsi giù da una finestra,maddai...
Lo so che adesso ti sembra tutto grande, tutto gigantesco, non vedi via d'uscita e tutto il circo ma proprio perchè non hai esperienza senti tutto questo come una cosa enorme e chi di noi, vecchie carampane acide (qui ne hai avuto un esempio lampante) non ha mai subito almeno un minimo il fascino dello stronzo.
Perchè il tipo con cui hai tradito è uno stronzo. Come tutti i bulletti.
Ti consiglio di parlare con il tuo ragazzo e dirgli tutto. Scusati e se lui non perdona, volta pagina e sappi che ci saranno altri ragazzi a cui vorrai bene e che probabilmente non tradirai.
Ho letto cambiare scuola.
ma perchè?
E' davvero così pesante la situazione?
Hai un amica con cui parlare? non quella che se la canta, che è solo una stronza, molto più traditrice di te
E i tuoi genitori?

Forza piccola Sofia, non crolla il mondo e l'ammissione di un errore fa di te una persona migliore.


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non entro nel merito della tua storia ma un consiglio mi sento di dartelo: studia perché non ci siamo mica.
> leggera sì, ignorantona è molto peggio.


il rosso è il mio.


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Mi associo a Minerva!
> Vai a scuola, approfittane per studiare perchè non ci siamo proprio.


mio  il rosso


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Non servirà a restare con lui, ma servirà alla tua reputazione a salvarla un po'. E d'ora in poi fai attenzione a questi colpi di testa. Il tuo corpo lo devi donare a chi lo merita, non al primo animale egoista che trovi sul tuo cammino. Nella vita a volte perdi l'attimo ma salvi i giorni che seguono. In bocca al lupo x tutto ;-)


il verde è il mio. Sei l'unica che si è comportata da mamma. 
hai veramente una marcia in più Circe, te l'ho sempre detto.


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale gabbia di leoni...
> Un altro paio di post e questa diciasettenne si dirà...
> Ma sono proprio pazzi gli adulti...
> Tutto ma non finire come sta gente eh?
> ...



no conte, questo che ho letto qui non è il mondo degli adulti è il mondo degli stronzi.
Che brividi.
Non si fermano nemmeno davanti ad una 17enne.
Come se loro fossero stati intonsi e perfetti da subito.

Ben felice di tenermi la mia imperfezione


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei molto giovane ....macché  buttarsi dalla finestra...!!!
> Non fare cazzate....
> Il ragazzo in questione ti preso per i fondelli e ora si diverte a
> farti stare sulle spine...
> ...


verde mio.
Oggi ho deciso di usare i tastini delle approvazioni disapprovazioni come uso le palline cinesi.
Un sacco!
:festa:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mio anche il *ross*o


grazie, non ricambierò mai , naturalmente.
da genitore ribadisco l'importanza dello studio e della conoscenza .anche del proprio corpo e dei pericoli ai quali si va incontro senza protezioni


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è verissimo.
> ribadisco che anche per questo l'ignoranza è pericolosa


i tuoi modio acidi non invitano certo al dialogo, non credi?


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie, non ricambierò mai , naturalmente.
> da genitore ribadisco l'importanza dello studio e della conoscenza .anche del proprio corpo e dei pericoli ai quali si va incontro senza protezioni


questo potevi dirglielo dopo, nessuno te lo avrebbe impedito.
E' una 17 enne che ha bisogno di aiuto, e se per te è più importante in questo momento sapere l'italiano che tendere una mano ne prendo atto.


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Qualcosa del pranzo deve averti fatto male....



non solo a lui


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> quoto


verde mio


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :singleeye:Concordo ...
> non possiamo sapere se questa ragazza parla seriamente o non quando dice che si getta dalla finestra...
> ma ho conosciuto ragazzi che per molto meno hanno tentato il suicidio...
> quindi perché schernirla???


esatto.
Ma probabilmente le loro armature scintillanti gli bloccano la circolazione e non arriva sangue fresco al cervello.
facile sparare su una 17enne.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :singleeye:Concordo ...
> non possiamo sapere se questa ragazza parla seriamente o non quando dice che si getta dalla finestra...
> ma ho conosciuto ragazzi che per molto meno hanno tentato il suicidio...
> quindi perché schernirla???



Se possibile mi piacerebbe solo sapere il motivo della disapprovazione ...
non l'ho mai chiesto e
lo so che non sarò mai illuminata su questo...
ma questa per me é una causa importante:
Le persone vanno ascoltate e non giudicate!!!!


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se possibile mi piacerebbe solo sapere il motivo della disapprovazione ...
> non l'ho mai chiesto e
> lo so che non sarò mai illuminata su questo...
> ma questa per me é una causa importante:
> Le persone vanno ascoltate e non giudicate!!!!


luna, mi stupisco che tu ti chieda perchè ti hanno disapprovata.
Ma fottitene no?
gente piccola con un empatia di un kaimano.


----------



## UltimoSangre (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> verde mio


Ricambio, comunque quoto tutti gli interventi tuoi e di Circe.


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

tiro al piccione con una 17enne.
complimenti davvero.
soprattutto da chi è genitore.


sono davvero disgustata


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Se pensi che non sia facile per te pensa come sarà facile per lui venirlo a sapere da qualcun'altro... almeno se gli vuoi un briciolo di bene almeno sii la persona che gli dirà la cosa e soprattutto lascialo in pace: *non merita di vivere con te*.


magari a 17 anni vive con i genitori, che dici?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> luna, mi stupisco che tu ti chieda perchè ti hanno disapprovata.
> Ma fottitene no?
> gente piccola con un empatia di un kaimano.



Si hai ragione ...
voglio pensare che il post è stato disapprovato perché ho approvato il post di Circe...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie, non ricambierò mai , naturalmente.
> da genitore ribadisco l'importanza dello studio e della conoscenza .anche del proprio corpo e dei pericoli ai quali si va incontro senza protezioni


A 17anni si è a piede libero...
il mondo è nostro, i genitori non capiscono niente ne noi n'è del nostro mondo di giovani....
siamo i più furbi di tutti...
dopo i 20anni se ne riparla ...


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A 17anni si è a piede libero...
> il mondo è nostro, i genitori non capiscono niente ne noi n'è del nostro mondo di giovani....
> siamo i più furbi di tutti...
> dopo i 20anni se ne riparla ...


andrea, il ragazzino suicidatosi pochi giorni fa, è stato ucciso dall'ignoranza .
non era accettato per la sua originalità , i suoi interessi, la sua creatività.perché l'gnoranza non riconosce la diversità..rende tutto superficiale e omologato.
 gli adolescenti non devono andare "a piede libero", non lo sanno ma  chiedono  solo che di essere guidati e amati.
non trovo questa storia su yahoo, strano


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Direi di si: è proprio la fine. Un tradimento è difficile da adulti figurati da ragazzi. Spero per lui che ti lasci e non accetti così giovane il compromesso di vivere accanto ad una traditrice



Ma ha 17anni ... 
sembra che gli abbiate già pianificato la vita ...
spero per la ragazza che alla sua età non abbia ancora pensato 
di andare a vivere con qualcuno...spero per lei che prima di sistemarsi 
faccia tante di quelle cazzate che possano aiutarla a crescere ... 
Cioè ora è giá etichettata come traditrice ma stiamo scherzando??!!
cioè io a 16 anni ho rubato un paio di volte trucchi alla UPIM , per fare la cazzata con l'amica...
ma mica sono diventata ladra ...
a 17 ero in un gruppo di tossici a farmi la canne (almeno io mi sono limitata a questo)
ma ora non sono una tossica ....
mi hanno quasi ricoverato per abuso di alcool ma ora sono astemia ...
ma insomma cioè so ragazzi ...

Ps: scusate la punteggiatura e gli errori grammaticali...ma non sono qui per scrivere un trattato... Ma per esprimere opinioni...


----------



## Circe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il verde è il mio. Sei l'unica che si è comportata da mamma.
> hai veramente una marcia in più Circe, te l'ho sempre detto.


Grazie Tebe, il mio istinto materno prevale sempre. Comunque non so cosa significa il verde e il rosso, io mi esprimo x quello che sento e da un cellulare, non ho idea di cosa comporti questo meccanismo....


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> andrea, il ragazzino suicidatosi pochi giorni fa, è stato ucciso dall'ignoranza .
> non era accettato per la sua originalità , i suoi interessi, la sua creatività.perché l'gnoranza non riconosce la diversità..rende tutto superficiale e omologato.
> gli adolescenti non devono andare "a piede libero", non lo sanno ma  chiedono  solo che di essere guidati e amati.
> non trovo questa storia su yahoo, strano



non concordo su guidati...
chiedono di essere indirizzati seguiti e non giudicati...

È stato ucciso non dall'ignoranza ma si è suicidato perché veniva schernito ogni giorno...
E la madre non ne sapeva nulla ...
E non trovo giusto da della persone adulte come noi dare a quella ragazzina della "poco di buono"
non li trovo giusto ...
quella ragazzina potrebbe benissimo essere figlia mia ed io non ne so niente oppure potrebbe essere anche il bullo ed io non ne so nulla....


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non concordo su guidati...
> chiedono di essere indirizzati seguiti e non giudicati...
> 
> È stato ucciso non dall'ignoranza ma si è suicidato perché veniva schernito ogni giorno...
> ...


ho capito cosa non ritieni giusto però non basta dire "son ragazzi",un genitore deve esserci e intervenire.non si tratta di giudicare ma di educare e crescere una persona
va benissimo che tu sia comprensiva ,ma da madre  che deve risolvere, non dare pacche sulle spalle, cosa proponi?
abbiamo fatto tutti le cazzate, sì...ma non per questo , da genitori, partiamo dal presupposto di non avere voce in capitolo e risorse per migliorarli rispetto a come siamo stati noi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se possibile mi piacerebbe solo sapere il motivo della disapprovazione ...
> non l'ho mai chiesto e
> lo so che non sarò mai illuminata su questo...
> ma questa per me é una causa importante:
> Le persone vanno ascoltate e non giudicate!!!!



verde mio a pareggiare


----------



## perplesso (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072


allora.

rilassati,sicuramente da come ti esprimi 6 giovanissima,quindi sai niente della vita ed ora si sembra tutto parossistico.  lascia perdere le belinate di buttarsi dalla finestra e similari e vediamo di ragionare.

hai fatto una belinata? sì l'hai fatta
è perdonabile? no,sinceramente da uomo ti dico che sapere che la mia ragazza mi ha tradito con uno con cui sono in guerra non è giustificabile in nessun modo.

quindi...assumiti i rischi di una confessione che chiaramente avrà delle conseguenze,ma diventare adulti significa anche sapersi assumere le responsabilità delle proprie azioni.

l'umiliazione il tuo ragazzo l'ha già subita,la cosa migliore che puoi fare per lui è ammettere le tue colpe ed accettare che ti possano anche dire su.

scorrendo il 3d,mi immagino ti avranno detto su di tutto.   qualcuno ti avrà offeso deliberatamente,qualcun altro ti avrà detto le cose come stanno,in modo più o meno feroce.

abbi il coraggio di sopportare tutto,perchè anche la vita reale ti sottoporrà a queste prove.

ma sappi anche che il mondo è molto più grande di quello che immagini e tra 2 anni tutto questo sarà per te solo uno spiacevolissimo ricordo e nulla più.

passati un buon fine settimana ed impara,da questa storia....a riconoscere meglio gli stronzi


----------



## Zod (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Ma nessuno di voi é genitore? Se fosse vostra figlia a stare male x una cazzata che compromette la sua vita almeno x un po', la trattereste così superficialmente come state facendo? E va bene che questo é un forum di tradimento, ma l'età media di chi risponde é sopra i 40! E la maggior parte delle risposte sembrano date da adolescenti....


A me pare inverosimile la storia. 3 mesi che stanno insieme. Il bullo che lei non sapeva chi fosse. Una festa con alcolici che sembra fatta in una casa privata. Non c'é traccia di genitori da nessuna parte. Poi lei che sà postare una immagine su un forum ma non sa fare un banale copia e incolla. Mi sembra un'esca messa da qualcuno per dimostrare qualcosa.

S*B


----------



## Simy (1 Dicembre 2012)

*R: QUESTA E PROPRIO LA FINE? radito il mio ragazzo con uno che lo importuna a scuola!*

Minchia ragazzi l'avete massacrata ma voi non avete fatta nessuna cazzata a 17 anni?


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Minchia ragazzi l'avete massacrata ma voi non avete fatta nessuna cazzata a 17 anni?


e verde pure a te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e verde pure a te.



Idem


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> A me pare inverosimile la storia. 3 mesi che stanno insieme. Il bullo che lei non sapeva chi fosse. Una festa con alcolici che sembra fatta in una casa privata. Non c'é traccia di genitori da nessuna parte. Poi lei che sà postare una immagine su un forum ma non sa fare un banale copia e incolla. Mi sembra un'esca messa da qualcuno per dimostrare qualcosa.
> 
> S*B



e se è un esca direi che ha funzionato benissimo.
ha esattamente dimostrato ciò che doveva.
Ovvero.
Tiro al piccione


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito cosa non ritieni giusto però non basta dire "son ragazzi",un genitore deve esserci e intervenire.non si tratta di giudicare ma di educare e crescere una persona
> va benissimo che tu sia comprensiva ,ma da madre  che deve risolvere, non dare pacche sulle spalle, cosa proponi?
> abbiamo fatto tutti le cazzate, sì...ma non per questo , da genitori, partiamo dal presupposto di non avere voce in capitolo e risorse per migliorarli rispetto a come siamo stati noi.


no un momento ...
non dico di dare pacche sulle spalle ma neppure bastonate...
ascoltare senza intercedere o almeno limitare l'intercessione...

l'esempio di  Andrea stó ragazzo che a detta della mamma sapeva tutto di lui...
tranne questo piccolo particolare che lo ha portato al suicidio ...perché non ha detto alla mamma quello 
che gli stava succedendo ... forse per la paura di questo "risolvere i problemi" , che magari non era come li avrebbe voluti risolvere lui...
per questa convinzione di molti genitori che le cose giuste per loro sono tassativamente 
cose giuste per i figli...ma non è sempre così ...


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no un momento ...
> non dico di dare pacche sulle spalle ma neppure bastonate...
> ascoltare senza intercedere o almeno limitare l'intercessione...
> 
> ...


luna, non impantanarti in queste discussioni sterili, perchè tanto ti  rispondono che non sei mamma e quindi non puoi capire.
cazzate ovviamente perchè l'ascolto non si impara con la gravidanza, ma lasciali nelle loro convinzioni.
E quel povero ragazzo ne è una dimostrazione.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> luna, non impantanarti in queste discussioni sterili, perchè tanto ti  rispondono che non sei mamma e quindi non puoi capire.
> cazzate ovviamente ma lasciali nelle loro convinzioni.
> E quel povero ragazzo ne è una dimostrazione.



No no io capisco benissimo proprio perché non sono mamma...
sono una zia che si è trovata come infiltrata nel mondo 
genitoriale ... e da esterna vedi cose che sicuramente come genitore non vedi ...
infatti sono arrivata alla conclusione che le mamme e i papà sono ,in molti moltissimi casi la rovina 
dei figli...


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No no io capisco benissimo proprio perché non sono mamma...
> sono una zia che si è trovata come infiltrata nel mondo
> genitoriale ... e da esterna vedi cose che sicuramente come genitore non vedi ...
> infatti sono arrivata alla conclusione che le mamme e i papà sono ,in molti moltissimi casi la rovina
> dei figli...


infatti hai centrato il punto.
la penso esattamente come te


----------



## Eretteo (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora, indubbiamente hai fatto una cazzata ma tant'è, le abbiamo fatte tutti anche chi si eleva a prof di italiano e di vita, come qui hai ben letto.
> Essere accostati ad una categoria che annovera tra le sue fila (per fortuna non solo,ma anche) una legione d'insoddisfatte devastate nel cervello,carampane sessantottine mantenute dallo stato per rovinare le giovani generazioni,comuniste fin nel midollo e con dei pregiudizi che farebbero accapponare la pelle ad un Architeutis,adolescenti in eta' da esodate che venderebbero l'anima al diavolo per tornare indietro di 40 anni e provare a prendersi meta' degli uccelli che han sognato e non si sono mai prese,lamentose per due ore di lavoro al giorno e quei mesi di ferie pagate che devono sopportare di dover fare mentre danno ripetizioni non sempre segnalate sull'Unico,mantenute per dire due minchiate di quella letteratura che parecchie manco conoscono,deluse ed incazzate per la loro vita inutile che in quelle poche ore di lezione possono finalmente riscattarsi ed avere vendetta sul fato ingiusto ed il tempo inclemente sulle loro datate,cadenti natiche.....essere accostati a codesti esseri rivoltanti,sarebbe "elevarsi"?
> Per me sarebbe un gettarsi.....nel tombino delle acque nere.
> Di maestri di vita ne abbiamo avuti tanti,tipo quel famoso carioca che dispensava in tv sassolini e frammenti di cloruro di sodio,non ne servono altri.
> ...


Quella e' gia' una donna perfetta.
Perche' diciamocelo,in questo forum si leggono farneticazioni aberranti,tipo tre giorni fa ad una baldraccazza di un quarto di secolo davate tutta la vostra solidarieta' come fosse una povera vittima,le davate della bambina......bambina?A quell'eta' ci sono Donne (e la D non e' un caso) che accompagnano al primo giorno di scuola il figlioletto,non spariamo cazzate irricevibili.
E se una diciassettenne e' cosi' adulta da ubriacarsi e prendere la prima pistola che passa,bisogna essere pronte con ciuccio,bavaglino e pappette?
Poi,nella scuola italiota del terzo millennio si sa quale "severita'" e a quale livello di preparazione medio si sia precipitati.....se uno sta anche li' a ripetere anni,dev'essere un coglione atomico.
E le donne che inevitabilmente gli cadranno tra le braccia,o funzionano come i poli della batteria (nel qual caso dovrebbero essere intelligentissime,visto che sbavano per un deficiente),oppure la logica di funzionamento e' quella delle molecole d'acqua quando si ghiaccia (il primo cristallo esagonale fa da atrattore per gli altri,i simili si aggregano ai simili,e le diversamente intelligenti al deficiente di conseguenza....).....
Dunque il grande architetto della ciulata con sputtanamento del secolo sarebbe stato 'sto fenomeno d'ominide?
O la cara amica del cuore,che sapeva tutto?
Tipica donna che si diverte a rovinare un'altra donna,e ci gode un sacco.
Come quelle che scrivono lettere d'amore in carcere a certi militari accusati d'aver ucciso la moglie perche' dovevano fidanzarsi con l'amante in certe isole baciate dal sole del basso tirreno.
Sono l'arma piu' potente a disposizione dei talebani,se questi decidessero di dimostrare scientificamente che hanno ragione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072


Scusa, alla tua età hai tutto il diritto di fare quel che cazzo ti pare e se non fai esperienza ora, farai più danno domani che oggi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> ragazzi non capisco perche questa storia debba essere falsa..
> cmq io sto davvero male!! glie lo diro e lui mi lasciera! prima o poi lo dovro fare, in classe mia qualkuno e gia venuto a saperlo e mi aspetto che lo sappia pure lui dalla prossima settimana.
> cosa sarebbe un troll? vabbe non importa tanto sono nella merda mi sembra un incubo per la sfiga che ho avuto.
> pensare che all inizio volevo fare compagnia al mio ragazzo quella sera ma lui aveva rifiutato.


benissimo, e tu hai fatto cavoli tuoi! bene, no?

questa tua esperienza se mai viene alla luce fa crescere anche tuo ragazzo. per il meglio. perché allora tu capisci se sta con te e se anche lui, insomma ... :scopare: ... scopa con un'altra.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2012)

cazzo è  CIOE'?????

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> lasciate perdere la mia grammatica x favore , qui sui forum in chat sono abituata a scrivere cosi, tanto nn sono a scuola e nn sono ad un esame, l importante e ke capite dai fatela finita!!


z.z.z. :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> siete davvero severi e pesanti nei commenti.. vabbe si alla fine me lo merito, grazie per le vostre risposte e buona giornata.


ti sostituiscono ai loro figli e si vendicano come possono :rotfl:

(sorry, non ho resistito alla frecciatina in tutte le direzioni)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Dai non fare così. Goditi almeno la tua maialata.


:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Ma nessuno di voi é genitore? Se fosse vostra figlia a stare male x una cazzata che compromette la sua vita almeno x un po', la trattereste così superficialmente come state facendo? E va bene che questo é un forum di tradimento, ma l'età media di chi risponde é sopra i 40! E la maggior parte delle risposte sembrano date da adolescenti....


ho risposto in modo più creativo, però l'essenza è questa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> luna, mi stupisco che tu ti chieda perchè ti hanno disapprovata.
> Ma fottitene no?
> gente piccola con un empatia di un kaimano.


chi giudica non vuole sapere. molto facile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No no io capisco benissimo proprio perché non sono mamma...
> sono una zia che si è trovata come infiltrata nel mondo
> genitoriale ... e da esterna vedi cose che sicuramente come genitore non vedi ...
> infatti sono arrivata alla conclusione che le mamme e i papà sono ,in molti moltissimi casi la rovina
> dei figli...


ed ecco anche spiegato perché non sei mamma (e io non babbo). crescere i figli altrui da però una visione molto profonda nella famiglia e da collaboratore esterno si possono operare tante cose che nella famiglia stessa non avrebbero mai origine.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quella e' gia' una donna perfetta.
> Perche' diciamocelo,in questo forum si leggono farneticazioni aberranti,tipo tre giorni fa ad una *baldraccazza* di un quarto di secolo davate tutta la vostra solidarieta' come fosse una povera vittima,le davate della bambina......bambina?A quell'eta' ci sono Donne (e la D non e' un caso) che accompagnano al primo giorno di scuola il figlioletto,non spariamo cazzate irricevibili.
> E se una diciassettenne e' cosi' adulta da ubriacarsi e prendere la prima pistola che passa,bisogna essere pronte con ciuccio,bavaglino e pappette?
> Poi,nella scuola italiota del terzo millennio si sa quale "severita'" e a quale livello di preparazione medio si sia precipitati.....se uno sta anche li' a ripetere anni,dev'essere un coglione atomico.
> ...


ecco un termine che mi è nuovo :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> chi giudica non vuole sapere. molto facile.


questo non è un giudizio che si somma a tutti gli altri in fila?
sdegno per un'potetica ragazza , insulti per genitori inutili e incapaci.
facciamo del nostro meglio,certamente è piùdifficile che limitarsi ad osservare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non è un giudizio che si somma a tutti gli altri in fila?
> sdegno per un'potetica ragazza , insulti per genitori inutili e incapaci.
> facciamo del nostro meglio,certamente è piùdifficile che limitarsi ad osservare


sì, è un giudizio dozzinale ... prima di me l'hanno detto già tutti almeno una volta nella vita. e anche questo è un giudizio dozzinale. purtroppo non possiamo fare a meno di giudicare, ma possiamo tentare a non nuocere.


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> apperò.
> precocella la ragazzina
> ancora minorenne e già un allegro threesome nei cessi pubblici.
> a quando la gang bang?


e non era questo ilgiudizio più grave?
che strano,è passato inosservato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non era questo ilgiudizio più grave?
> che strano,è passato inosservato


questo era disprezzo con pigiata di testa nella merda. da lì è partita la mia frecciatina a tutti i genitori, citando accuratamente il bersaglio anziché il mittente :rotfl:

sì, cari miei, mi avete fatto un gran bel corso di "off topic"


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ma se il tizio non fosse il bullo, il resto sarebbe normale?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se il tizio non fosse il bullo, il resto sarebbe normale?


se il tizio fosse il miglior amico del fidanzato, allora sarebbe stato un onore. basandosi su questa logica.

però posso capire gli intrighi di scuola dove il bullo fa passare il legittimo fidanzato per carciofo (vedi stanza di cucina dove ho spiegato) e alla fine è peggio quella umiliazione, che trovarsi cornuto. perché si sà, il cornuto avrebbe evitato l'affronto se avesse saputo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quella e' gia' una donna perfetta.
> Perche' diciamocelo,in questo forum si leggono farneticazioni aberranti,tipo tre giorni fa ad una baldraccazza di un quarto di secolo davate tutta la vostra solidarieta' come fosse una povera vittima,le davate della bambina......bambina?A quell'eta' ci sono Donne (e la D non e' un caso) che accompagnano al primo giorno di scuola il figlioletto,non spariamo cazzate irricevibili.
> E se una diciassettenne e' cosi' adulta da ubriacarsi e prendere la prima pistola che passa,bisogna essere pronte con ciuccio,bavaglino e pappette?
> Poi,nella scuola italiota del terzo millennio si sa quale "severita'" e a quale livello di preparazione medio si sia precipitati.....se uno sta anche li' a ripetere anni,dev'essere un coglione atomico.
> ...



solo sbagliando si impara


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Scusa, alla tua età hai tutto il diritto di fare quel che cazzo ti pare e se non fai esperienza ora, farai più danno domani che oggi.


verde


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora.
> 
> rilassati,sicuramente da come ti esprimi 6 giovanissima,quindi sai niente della vita ed ora si sembra tutto parossistico.  lascia perdere le belinate di buttarsi dalla finestra e similari e vediamo di ragionare.
> 
> ...


verde, ma sul neretto...non si impara mai abbastanza.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ed ecco anche spiegato perché non sei mamma (e io non babbo). crescere i figli altrui da però una visione molto profonda nella famiglia e da collaboratore esterno si possono operare tante cose che nella famiglia stessa non avrebbero mai origine.


ti bacerei. Stasera sei lovvoso






:unhappy:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non è un giudizio che si somma a tutti gli altri in fila?
> sdegno per un'potetica ragazza , *insulti per genitori inutili e incapaci.*
> facciamo del nostro meglio,certamente è piùdifficile che limitarsi ad osservare


ti droghi?


----------



## Zod (2 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se il tizio non fosse il bullo, il resto sarebbe normale?


Ricapitoliamo un attimo :

- un ragazzo vittima di bullismo
- una ragazza di 17 anni che si dichiara bella e popolare ma che minaccia il suicidio per aver tradito la fiducia del fidanzato con cui sta da 3 mesi, con il quale però è in una fase di crisi in quanto lui è triste perchè vittima di bullismo
- la stessa ragazza, minorenne, beve alcolici e fa sesso a tre in un bagno, con il bullo di cui sopra e l'amica che festeggiava il compleanno, ma scoprendo solo dopo che era lui il bullo (avranno usato il preservativo?)
- il bullo di cui sopra potrebbe essere maggiorenne, visto che ripetente
- la ragazza si preoccupa che il fidanzato lo venga a sapere, fregandosene che lo verranno a sapere anche i genitori che non appaiono nemmeno in background nel racconto
- la ragazza non potendo riscrivere tutto posta l'immagine di uno screenshot di un post preso da yahoo, preferendo questa complicata procedura ad un semplice copia e incolla
- se si và a cercare il post su yahoo non lo si trova
- dopo una serie di post un pò denigratori la ragazza dice che comunque lascerà la scuola per trasferirsi verso altro istituto
- improvvisamente compaiono i teorizzatori del complotto al piccione che si scagliano contro i denigratori

A me pare un bluff, ma in effetti il rischio che non lo sia avrebbe dovuto spingermi ad estenermi da commenti sarcastici. E' troppo pericoloso dare consigli in materia sessuale/sentimentale ad una minorenne dichiarata di cui non si sa niente. In quel post vengono dichiarati almeno un paio di reati.


S*B


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo un attimo :
> 
> - un ragazzo vittima di bullismo
> - una ragazza di 17 anni che si dichiara bella e popolare ma che minaccia il suicidio per aver tradito la fiducia del fidanzato con cui sta da 3 mesi, con il quale però è in una fase di crisi in quanto lui è triste perchè vittima di bullismo
> ...


Gesù...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo un attimo :
> 
> - un ragazzo vittima di bullismo
> - una ragazza di 17 anni che si dichiara bella e popolare ma che minaccia il suicidio per aver tradito la fiducia del fidanzato con cui sta da 3 mesi, con il quale però è in una fase di crisi in quanto lui è triste perchè vittima di bullismo
> ...



bastava che pensassi:

e se fosse mia figlia?
le direi: ricettacolo di sperma o altre amenità varie?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo un attimo :
> 
> - un ragazzo vittima di bullismo
> - una ragazza di 17 anni che si dichiara bella e popolare ma che minaccia il suicidio per aver tradito la fiducia del fidanzato con cui sta da 3 mesi, con il quale però è in una fase di crisi in quanto lui è triste perchè vittima di bullismo
> ...


dimmi che stai scherzando

no, sul serio

perché tu a questa età (16/17/18/19) cosa hai fatto? non eri bello/a popolare e non cercavi di evadere dalla morsa dei genitori e non cercavi di calmare gli ormoni a forza di spinte del reparto sotto cintura? non hai bevuto, fumato, non sei mancato a scuola, non hai violato le piccole e grandi leggi e norme di tutto il mondo? non hai mandato a vaffanculo mai nessuno?

non hai mai chiesto a qualcuno totalmente sconosciuto consiglio sessuale?

ecco, se rispondi "no" a tutte queste domande, sei un bugiardo o uno smemorato.

mi auguro che stavi scherzando 
[HR][/HR]
al di là, tu come 17enne entri in un forum di adulti e cosa ti aspetti? un minimo di rispetto. tu con questo riassunto hai dato veramente un buon esempio, complimenti. l'hai dipinta come una feccia.


----------



## Zod (2 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bastava che pensassi:
> 
> e se fosse mia figlia?
> le direi: ricettacolo di sperma o altre amenità varie?


Ma che è? Pump Fiction? State dipingendo una realtà che non esiste. Se mia figlia fosse l'autrice del post le darei la lezione che merita, altro che comprensione. Anche perchè se è arrivata a fare certe stronzate si vede che non ne ha prese abbastanza e bisogna rimediare.

Ma siamo fuori? Ma tolleranti de che?? Dove sono i genitori?

S*B


----------



## erab (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo sbagliando si impara


Vero, ma fino ad un certo punto, un po di logica, un po cultura (anche spicciola) e tanti errori si 
possono evitare, se non fosse così avremmo provato tutti ad assaggiare la candeggina.


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Vero, ma fino ad un certo punto, un po di logica, un po cultura (anche spicciola) e tanti errori si
> possono evitare, se non fosse così avremmo provato tutti ad assaggiare la candeggina.



hai ragione, ma estremizzo perchè sono un pò schiarita...
(mio fratello ha assaggiato la candeggina)


----------



## Zod (2 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dimmi che stai scherzando
> 
> no, sul serio
> 
> ...


No a tutte le domande, non sono ne bugiardo ne smemorato. Mai fumato spinelli ad esempio. Sigarette si da ragazzino, anche bevuto ma nella norma. Sono stato sempre libero di agire, ma sono stato anche sempre molto responsabile, anche troppo. Non mi è mai interessato fare il ribelle come capitava ad altri coetanei, per un certo periodo sono stato anche vittima di bullismo.

Io ho fatto un riassunto della storia, dipingendola come farlocca. Non ho espresso giudizi sulla persona.

Il desiderio di ribellione non può essere ridotto ad un "sò ragazzi". Sono responsabili di ciò che fanno. Ci sono limiti che non devono essere superati. Quando al tempo ne parlavo con amici sulle differenze con altri coetanei che per la loro ribellione finivano male, la risposta era : selezione naturale.

S*B


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma che è? Pump Fiction? State dipingendo una realtà che non esiste. Se mia figlia fosse l'autrice del post le darei la lezione che merita, altro che comprensione. Anche perchè se è arrivata a fare certe stronzate si vede che non ne ha prese abbastanza e bisogna rimediare.
> 
> Ma siamo fuori? Ma tolleranti de che?? Dove sono i genitori?
> 
> S*B


non stiamo parlando di tolleranza

ma tu hai una figlia?

beh, io sì: e non la chiamerei mai ricettacolo di sperma, NEANCHE se arrivasse a compiere quelle stronzate


----------



## Zod (2 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non stiamo parlando di tolleranza
> 
> ma tu hai una figlia?
> 
> beh, io sì: e non la chiamerei mai ricettacolo di sperma, NEANCHE se arrivasse a compiere quelle stronzate


Prenditela con chi lo ha scritto, sarò mica responsabile io di ciò che dicono altri. Io certi post li salto direttamente.

S*B


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Prenditela con chi lo ha scritto, sarò mica responsabile io di ciò che dicono altri. Io certi post li salto direttamente.
> 
> S*B


beh, certo che non me la prendo con te.

cioè, non me la prendo proprio: sto ancora seminando


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma che è? Pump Fiction? State dipingendo una realtà che non esiste. Se mia figlia fosse l'autrice del post le darei la lezione che merita, altro che comprensione. Anche perchè *se è arrivata a fare certe stronzate si vede che non ne ha prese abbastanza e bisogna rimediare.*
> 
> Ma siamo fuori? Ma tolleranti de che?? Dove sono i genitori?
> 
> S*B


apperò. 

:bleah:

p.s. w il dialogo con i figli!


----------



## Zod (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> apperò.
> 
> :bleah:
> 
> p.s. w il dialogo con i figli!


Dialogare va bene. Ma chi sbaglia paga, se non paga come impara? Non dico mica di ricorrere alle mani.

Hai fatto caso che la generazione uscita dalla seconda guerra mondiale, senza cibo, poca scuola, poca propensione dei genitori a giustificarne i guai, sono riusciti a fare tantissime cose? Oggi i giovani danno del tu agli insegnanti, mandano a fanculo i genitori, mangiano al McDonald, fanno anni di scuola, fanno gara a chi lo fa per la prima volta, esigono l'Iphone, lo scooter, scarpe da 100 Euro. Poi? 

Forse il ritorno a un pò di rigidità nell'educazione farebbe bene. Sono daccordo sul dialogo, sul permettergli di inseguire i loro sogni, di aiutarli in qualunque modo, ma su certe regole non transigo. 

S*B


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (2 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072



ciao, 
senti un po' prima di tutto impegnati nello studio poichè per la tua età fai davvero troppi strafalcioni di grammatica.

in secondo luogo immagino che la tua relazione con il tuo ragazzo sia alquanto leggerina dunque mi farei pochi problemi.

fatti tutti i maschi che respirano che fra qualche anno inizia la vita vera, ricordati di utilizzare le protezioni


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non stiamo parlando di tolleranza
> 
> ma tu hai una figlia?
> 
> beh, io sì: e non la chiamerei mai ricettacolo di sperma, NEANCHE se arrivasse a compiere quelle stronzate



quoto
e aggiungo: la ragazza ha avuto un'avventura con un tipo che le piaceva, si è presa quello che le piaceva in quel momento, tuttavia nella vita non è possibile fare sempre così, per un milione di motivi; quello che è sbagliato, secondo me, è il dare la colpa alla sfiga, poichè una festa sopra le righe non può in alcun modo essere vista come una sfiga (tipo: se fossi stata a casa a dormire, tutto ciò non sarebbe successo)
piuttosto, si è messa in una situazione spiacevole ed imbarazzante, che la fa soffrire, poichè non ha saputo controllarsi e valutare le conseguenze del suo comportamento; a maggior ragione se la perdita di autocontrollo è dovuta al troppo alcol, è su questo che dovrebbe riflettere (mi viene in mente, per esagerare, l'actio libera in causa, che non è affatto una scusante)
per quanto riguarda i genitori, dubito che la ragazza senta il desiderio di confidarsi, piuttosto, se è decisa a cambiare scuola, essi vorranno sicuramente approfondire l'argomento e forse arriveranno a scoprire le vere ragioni, più o meno, e potranno cercare di aiutarla


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e aggiungo: la ragazza ha avuto un'avventura con un tipo che le piaceva, si è presa quello che le piaceva in quel momento, tuttavia nella vita non è possibile fare sempre così, per un milione di motivi; quello che è sbagliato, secondo me, è il dare la colpa alla sfiga, poichè una festa sopra le righe non può in alcun modo essere vista come una sfiga (tipo: se fossi stata a casa a dormire, tutto ciò non sarebbe successo)
> piuttosto, si è messa in una situazione spiacevole ed imbarazzante, che la fa soffrire, poichè non ha saputo controllarsi e valutare le conseguenze del suo comportamento; a maggior ragione se la perdita di autocontrollo è dovuta al troppo alcol, è su questo che dovrebbe riflettere (mi viene in mente, per esagerare, l'actio libera in causa, che non è affatto una scusante)
> per quanto riguarda i genitori, dubito che la ragazza senta il desiderio di confidarsi, piuttosto, se è decisa a cambiare scuola, essi vorranno sicuramente approfondire l'argomento e forse arriveranno a scoprire le vere ragioni, più o meno, e potranno cercare di aiutarla


verde


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e aggiungo: la ragazza ha avuto un'avventura con un tipo che le piaceva, si è presa quello che le piaceva in quel momento, tuttavia nella vita non è possibile fare sempre così, per un milione di motivi; quello che è sbagliato, secondo me, è il dare la colpa alla sfiga, poichè una festa sopra le righe non può in alcun modo essere vista come una sfiga (tipo: se fossi stata a casa a dormire, tutto ciò non sarebbe successo)
> piuttosto, si è messa in una situazione spiacevole ed imbarazzante, che la fa soffrire, poichè non ha saputo controllarsi e valutare le conseguenze del suo comportamento; a maggior ragione se la perdita di autocontrollo è dovuta al troppo alcol, è su questo che dovrebbe riflettere (mi viene in mente, per esagerare, l'actio libera in causa, che non è affatto una scusante)
> per quanto riguarda i genitori, dubito che la ragazza senta il desiderio di confidarsi, piuttosto, se è decisa a cambiare scuola, essi vorranno sicuramente approfondire l'argomento e forse arriveranno a scoprire le vere ragioni, più o meno, e potranno cercare di aiutarla


Quoto te...
Infatti sai quanti genitori sono convinti che suo figlio o sua figlia siano il meglio del mondo...e che i figli altrui siano tutti dei debosciati...
La verità è che i nostri figli non si confidano certo con noi delle cose di sui si vergognano no?

E quanti genitori cascano dalle nuvole quando si ritrovano certe tematiche...
Ricordo una madre che costringe la figlia ad andare dal medico...perchè al mattino a scuola ha di quei attacchi di sonno micidiali...

Il medico...prescrive analisi e bla bli e bla bla...
E la madre ora sta facendo il corso all'AL ANOM per i genitori con figli adolescenti in guai con l'alcool...

Così dicasi di quella che mi fece certe proposte in cambio di una ricarica....
Non so che farebbe suo padre se sapesse che sua figlia...
Proprio non lo so...

Poi sai quante volte vorrei "bastonare" mia figlia...
Ma non posso per coerenza con me stesso?

Lei è un angelo innocente confronto alle cose che combinavo io alla sua età....
( che i miei non hanno mai saputo, almeno spero)...

Però sai a 17 anni ero molto innamorato...di una che mi disse scegli o me o la sigaretta...
Mi accesi una sigaretta...

Quella dopo mi faceva le scenate dicendo...ho un enorme paura che tu mi lasci...
E io ok, carina, te la tolgo subito sta paura...ti mollo seduta stante...

Che vita d'inferno a 17 anni...
Io là che cantavo il mio amore alla femminilità
Scrivevo di quelle lettere alle ragazze che le facevo piangere....dalla commozione...

Poi ste stronze con la loro stupidità rovinavano il mio ideale...di donna angelicata e perfettina...

Se solo certe volte avessero frenato la loro lingua...
Non mi sarei disamorato di loro in quindici minuti no?

Io dico ma come si fa imporre certe cose agli adolescenti?
A 17 anni non sei normale se non ti piacciono almeno 10 ragazzi alla volta no?

E' tutto un experimentum ciulandi no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> verde


Giallo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No dei...
BIanco rosso verde
color delle 3 m
color dei panesei
la cacca dei putei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giallo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No dei...
> BIanco rosso verde
> ...


Che poeta


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> No a tutte le domande, non sono ne bugiardo ne smemorato. Mai fumato spinelli ad esempio. Sigarette si da ragazzino, anche bevuto ma nella norma. Sono stato sempre libero di agire, ma sono stato anche sempre molto responsabile, anche troppo. Non mi è mai interessato fare il ribelle come capitava ad altri coetanei, per un certo periodo sono stato anche vittima di bullismo.
> 
> Io ho fatto un riassunto della storia, dipingendola come farlocca. Non ho espresso giudizi sulla persona.
> 
> ...


Guarda che paragonare i nostri figli a noi...è deleterio..
Es. Mia figlia è scarsa in matematica...io ero il genietto della classe...alla sua età in collegio mi avevano dato la responsabilità del bar e cancelleria interno. E facevo tutti i conti...

E non possiamo valutare loro oggi con i parametri con cui eravamo valutati noi...

Noi vivevamo immersi in un mondo "inconcepibile" per i nostri figli...

La vicenda per me è moooolto credibile invece...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e aggiungo: la ragazza ha avuto un'avventura con un tipo che le piaceva, si è presa quello che le piaceva in quel momento, tuttavia nella vita non è possibile fare sempre così, per un milione di motivi; quello che è sbagliato, secondo me, è il dare la colpa alla sfiga, poichè una festa sopra le righe non può in alcun modo essere vista come una sfiga (tipo: se fossi stata a casa a dormire, tutto ciò non sarebbe successo)
> piuttosto, si è messa in una situazione spiacevole ed imbarazzante, che la fa soffrire, poichè non ha saputo controllarsi e valutare le conseguenze del suo comportamento; a maggior ragione se la perdita di autocontrollo è dovuta al troppo alcol, è su questo che dovrebbe riflettere (mi viene in mente, per esagerare, l'actio libera in causa, che non è affatto una scusante)
> per quanto riguarda i genitori, dubito che la ragazza senta il desiderio di confidarsi, piuttosto, se è decisa a cambiare scuola, essi vorranno sicuramente approfondire l'argomento e forse arriveranno a scoprire le vere ragioni, più o meno, e potranno cercare di aiutarla


no, free, secondo questo ipotetico messaggio la ragazza non èandata affatto con un tipo che le piaceva.ha fatto sesso senza coinvolgimento emotivo, per pigrizia, senza protezione con il tizio che èpassato da lei all'amica senza la minima protezione.
se fosse veramente così non è con le pacche sulle spalle che si tira fuori una ragazza allo sbando.negando l'autorità genitoriale perché fa solo danni....
casomai è il contrario: qui ci sono genitori disattenti che non hanno insegnato a questa ragazza il rispetto per il proprio corpo e le elementari regole di protezione 1 per la sua salute 2 per scongiurare una gravidanza assai inopportuna.
fare l'apologia degli ormoni in festa è inutile; si deve indicare la strada per non farsi del male.
è la differenza tra gli amiconi e i genitori.
ma la storia su yahoo non si trova


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, free, secondo questo ipotetico messaggio la ragazza non èandata affatto con un tipo che le piaceva.ha fatto sesso senza coinvolgimento emotivo, per pigrizia, senza protezione con il tizio che èpassato da lei all'amica senza la minima protezione.
> se fosse veramente così non è con le pacche sulle spalle che si tira fuori una ragazza allo sbando.negando l'autorità genitoriale perché fa solo danni....
> casomai è il contrario: qui ci sono genitori disattenti che non hanno insegnato a questa ragazza il rispetto per il proprio corpo e le elementari regole di protezione 1 per la sua salute 2 per scongiurare una gravidanza assai inopportuna.
> fare l'apologia degli ormoni in festa è inutile; si deve indicare la strada per non farsi del male.
> ...


Ah perchè secondo te...
Tutti i figli ascoltano le vie tracciate dai genitori eh?

Quanti inculoni si prendono i genitori che si fidano troppo dei figli...

Mia figlia...dammi 50 euro...
Io ok...te li do in dieci settimane al sabato 5 euro per volta...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah perchè secondo te...
> Tutti i figli ascoltano le vie tracciate dai genitori eh?
> 
> Quanti inculoni si prendono i genitori che si fidano troppo dei figli...
> ...


basta saper farsi ascoltare, conte.
mi spieghi altrimenti che ci stiamo a fare?


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, free, secondo questo ipotetico messaggio la ragazza non èandata affatto con un tipo che le piaceva.ha fatto sesso senza coinvolgimento emotivo, per pigrizia, senza protezione con il tizio che èpassato da lei all'amica senza la minima protezione.
> se fosse veramente così non è con le pacche sulle spalle che si tira fuori una ragazza allo sbando.negando l'autorità genitoriale perché fa solo danni....
> *casomai è il contrario: qui ci sono genitori disattenti che non hanno insegnato a questa ragazza il rispetto per il proprio corpo e le elementari regole di protezione 1 per la sua salute 2 per scongiurare una gravidanza assai inopportuna.*
> fare l'apologia degli ormoni in festa è inutile; si deve indicare la strada per non farsi del male.
> ...


E chi te lo dice?
Nessuno può sapere se i genitori fossero presenti o meno nella sua educazione.
Non è che perchè gli si fa sermoni o gli si dà tutti gli insegnamenti di 'sto mondo che poi 
(un adolescente soprattutto) li segue.

Io non ero ribelle, ma certo se i miei mi dicevano non ubriacarti,
o di non fumare le canne, non è che seguissi esattamente alla lettera.

Buona domenica


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E chi te lo dice?
> Nessuno può sapere se i genitori fossero presenti o meno nella sua educazione.
> Non è che perchè gli si fa sermoni o gli si dà tutti gli insegnamenti di 'sto mondo che poi
> (un adolescente soprattutto) li segue.
> ...


non sono i sermoni, è la vicinanza emotiva ,la cura e il dialogo.questi servono.
poi puoi fare le cazzate ma se ti hanno reso indipendente , autonomo ,cerebralmente evoluto...capirai da solo il bene e il male.
si diventa tutti  genitori con l'esperienza da figli del,resto.èdecisamentepiù difficile ,però


----------



## Zod (2 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E chi te lo dice?
> Nessuno può sapere se i genitori fossero presenti o meno nella sua educazione.
> Non è che perchè gli si fa sermoni o gli si dà tutti gli insegnamenti di 'sto mondo che poi
> (un adolescente soprattutto) li segue.
> ...


Penso che compito del genitore sia quello di insegnare cosa é bene e cosa é male. Poi sta ai figli scegliere, ma se compiono un danno poi ne pagano le conseguenze, senza giustificazioni. Perché se si comincia con il giustificarli già a 17 anni non impareranno mai ad assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. La ragazza non ha commesso niente di particolarmente grave, ci sono quarant'enni che fanno di molto peggio. Ne é anche pentita quindi una educazione ce l'ha. Quello che deve imparare é a stare lontana dai guai. Dovrebbe confidare di piú nei genitori, che le vogliono bene piú di chiunque altro.

Che la storia sia vera o meno ha dimostrato, come dice Tebe, che alcuni post vengono trattati con eccessiva superficialità. Personalmente mi scuso con la ragazza per non aver nemmeno provato a  darle l'aiuto che aveva richiesto.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta saper farsi ascoltare, conte.
> mi spieghi altrimenti che ci stiamo a fare?


Li manteniamo no?
Certo ascoltano....
Ma poi decidono di fare come pare a loro...

Senti...
Quale pianista è mai riuscito ad insegnare ai figli?
Nessuno...

Ma se il figlio vuole imparare...lo mandi dalla collega o dal collega...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E chi te lo dice?
> Nessuno può sapere se i genitori fossero presenti o meno nella sua educazione.
> Non è che perchè gli si fa sermoni o gli si dà tutti gli insegnamenti di 'sto mondo che poi
> (un adolescente soprattutto) li segue.
> ...


Sai una volta c'era rispetto per i genitori e si dava del voi...

Da cui
Tasì sempre vu popà che si vecio e insiminio....

No?


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, free, secondo questo ipotetico messaggiola ragazza non èandata affatto con un tipo che le piaceva.ha fatto sesso senza coinvolgimento emotivo, per pigrizia, senza protezionecon il tizio che èpassato da lei all'amica senza la minima protezione.
> se fosse veramente così non è con le pacche sulle spalle che si tira fuori una ragazza allo sbando.negando l'autorità genitoriale perché fa solo danni....
> casomai è il contrario: qui ci sono genitori disattenti che non hanno insegnato a questa ragazza il rispetto per il proprio corpo e le elementari regole di protezione 1 per la sua salute 2 per scongiurare una gravidanza assai inopportuna.
> fare l'apologia degli ormoni in festa è inutile; si deve indicare la strada per non farsi del male.
> ...


Minerva ma avevi preso il caffè?
-i milioni di motivi cui ho accennato per affermare che non sempre si può fare ciò che ci piace, comprendono, ad es. anche il fare sesso protetto
-dal post della ragazza a me è parso evidente che il tipo le piacesse parecchio, anche se in modo superficiale, solo che, che sfiga! guarda caso era il bulletto inviso al fidanzato
-nessuna apologia degli ormoni: era una festa, alla quale si partecipa per divertirsi (possibilmente, un po' meno, o in modo diverso...)
-proprio la differenza che passa tra essere genitori ed amiconi, impedirà alla ragazza di confidarsi con i genitori, ma non con gli amici, secondo me. aggiungo che dare sempre la colpa ai genitori mi sembra una "moda" degli ultimi anni: quando ero piccola io e combinavamo guai, la colpa era sempre nostra e i genitori scatenavano l'inferno, di certo non passava loro per la mente di sentirsi in colpa al posto nostro! io di certo non avrei mai raccontato ai miei, nemmeno sotto tortura, che ogni tanto fumavo canne, mi ubriacavo o andavo a feste in cui mancavano solo i carabinieri, però mi sono laureata e non ho mai fatto danni a me o agli altri, proprio perchè ho visto i pericoli ed ho usato la mia testolina, anche grazie al fatto che i miei, anno dopo anno, hanno deciso di fidarsi di me e darmi molta libertà (e mia madre era partita con: con la gonna e i tacchi sei troppo vistosa, rendiamoci conto...)

la ragazza non ha fatto altro che infilare un errore via l'altro: bere troppo, lasciarsi trascinare dalle emozioni e dagli altri, dare la colpa alla sfiga...però ora si dispera: speriamo che le serva per il futuro


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono i sermoni, è la vicinanza emotiva ,la cura e il dialogo.questi servono.
> poi puoi fare le cazzate ma se ti hanno reso indipendente , autonomo ,cerebralmente evoluto...capirai da solo il bene e il male.
> si diventa tutti  genitori con l'esperienza da figli del,resto.èdecisamentepiù difficile ,però


Se il caso è vero (forse ci auguriamo che non lo sia e per questo vediamo incongruenze che potrebbero essere reali) e la ragazz chiede consiglio a yahoo e qui è perché o ha genitori evanescenti o troppo severi (propendo per il primo caso perché genitori rigidi non mandano una minorenne a una festa dove ne fa di tutte e di più o non si accorgono che si è ubriacata).
In ogni caso ha chiesto a persone adulte come risolvere la situazione in un modo diverso dalla fuga perché si vergogna.
Quindi non trova neppure lei i fatti avvenuti come normali.
Si vergogna che lo sappia il suo (ex) ragazzo o si vergogna per sè o per entrambi.
C'è stato chi avrebbe detto:"Va' e non peccare più"
Potremmo dire noi come si fa a non fare più cose di cui poi ci si vergogna?


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

*LEALTA' lealtà  LEALTA'*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il caso è vero (forse ci auguriamo che non lo sia e per questo vediamo incongruenze che potrebbero essere reali) e la ragazz chiede consiglio a yahoo e qui è perché o ha genitori evanescenti o troppo severi (propendo per il primo caso perché genitori rigidi non mandano una minorenne a una festa dove ne fa di tutte e di più o non si accorgono che si è ubriacata).
> In ogni caso ha chiesto a persone adulte come risolvere la situazione in un modo diverso dalla fuga perché si vergogna.
> Quindi non trova neppure lei i fatti avvenuti come normali.
> Si vergogna che lo sappia il suo (ex) ragazzo o si vergogna per sè o per entrambi.
> ...


Comportandosi lealmente, con il tuo compagno e con tutte le persone con cui entri in contatto. Semplice.


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Comportandosi lealmente, con il tuo compagno e con tutte le persone con cui entri in contatto. Semplice.


è vero. E' semplice.
Ma a 17 anni il semplice ha una valenza diversa dai 30,40 o 50.
A 17 anni ho fatto cose che proprio perchè dopo non le ho sentite giuste, grazie all'educazione ricevuta, poi non ho più rifatto.


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Comportandosi lealmente, con il tuo compagno e con tutte le persone con cui entri in contatto. Semplice.


ma poi scusa. Parliamo di compagni a 17 anni?
Mi sembra follia pura.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma poi scusa. Parliamo di compagni a 17 anni?
> Mi sembra follia pura.


Compagno di scuola?


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Compagno di scuola?


secondo Vale compagno sentimentale.


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è vero. E' semplice.
> Ma a 17 anni il semplice ha una valenza diversa dai 30,40 o 50.
> A 17 anni ho fatto cose che proprio perchè dopo non le ho sentite giuste, grazie all'educazione ricevuta, poi non ho più rifatto.



Hai ragione Tebe, infatti non mi riferivo alla ragazza di 17 anni, ma a chi aveva chiesto un parere.

Chi non ha sbagliato da giovane?

Chi non lo ha fatto anche dopo?

Però c'è modo e modo di sbagliare.


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Hai ragione Tebe, infatti non mi riferivo alla ragazza di 17 anni, ma a chi aveva chiesto un parere.
> 
> Chi non ha sbagliato da giovane?
> 
> ...


è vero, c'è modo e modo di sbagliare ma non tutti gli sbagli hanno la stessa valenza per tutti
Per me, per esempio, tradire o essere traditi per sesso non è uno sbaglio, per altri magari si.
Ognuno ha il suo vissuto e non tutto viene recepito allo stesso modo.
Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che la tua "dolce" metà non abbia sbagliato. Secondo la tua versione naturalmente. Ma quella abbiamo e a quella crediamo.

Personalmente, da quello che ho letto qui sul forum e da quello che hai scritto nell'articolo in home, gli renderei la vita un vero inferno.


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

Avevo risposto solo all'ultima riga:
Potremmo dire noi come si fa a non fare più cose di cui poi ci si vergogna?

Io ho tre figlie, una sbaglia a cottimo, da sempre, non c'è modo di farla ragionare, diciamo che ormai ci provo raramente, l'ho fatto anche oggi non so con che risultato.

Una è l'esatto contrario. Riflessiva seria fedele educatissima rispettosa verso tutti.

Una sfortunata in amore ma fedele immotivatamente da quindici anni ad uno che la prende in giro, la sfrutta, molto, anche con lei non serve a niente motivarlo.

Eppure l'educazione verso di loro è stata la stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Avevo risposto solo all'ultima riga:
> Potremmo dire noi come si fa a non fare più cose di cui poi ci si vergogna?
> 
> Io ho tre figlie, una sbaglia a cottimo, da sempre, non c'è modo di farla ragionare, diciamo che ormai ci provo raramente, l'ho fatto anche oggi non so con che risultato.
> ...


Sbagliamo tutti.
Ma vergognarsi di ciò che si è fatto è un'altra cosa.
E se ci si vergogna è perché noi stessi ci giudichiamo male, dopo. Quindi il metro di giudizio siamo noi. Basta giudicarsi prima.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo un attimo :
> 
> - un ragazzo vittima di bullismo
> - una ragazza di 17 anni che si dichiara bella e popolare ma che minaccia il suicidio per aver tradito la fiducia del fidanzato con cui sta da 3 mesi, con il quale però è in una fase di crisi in quanto lui è triste perchè vittima di bullismo
> ...


scherzi?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E chi te lo dice?
> Nessuno può sapere se i genitori fossero presenti o meno nella sua educazione.
> Non è che perchè gli si fa sermoni o gli si dà tutti gli insegnamenti di 'sto mondo che poi
> (un adolescente soprattutto) li segue.
> ...


:singleeye:Concordo...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è vero. E' semplice.
> Ma a 17 anni il semplice ha una valenza diversa dai 30,40 o 50.
> A 17 anni ho fatto cose che proprio perchè dopo non le ho sentite giuste, grazie all'educazione ricevuta, poi non ho più rifatto.


:singleeye:Concordo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, free, secondo questo ipotetico messaggio la ragazza non èandata affatto con un tipo che le piaceva.ha fatto sesso senza coinvolgimento emotivo, per pigrizia, senza protezione con il tizio che èpassato da lei all'amica senza la minima protezione.
> se fosse veramente così non è con le pacche sulle spalle che si tira fuori una ragazza allo sbando.negando l'autorità genitoriale perché fa solo danni....
> casomai è il contrario: qui ci sono genitori disattenti che non hanno insegnato a questa ragazza il rispetto per il proprio corpo e le elementari regole di protezione 1 per la sua salute 2 per scongiurare una gravidanza assai inopportuna.
> fare l'apologia degli ormoni in festa è inutile; si deve indicare la strada per non farsi del male.
> ...


i miei genitori erano iperattenti (alle mie sorelle, io ero già fuori casa) eppure non hanno fatto un bel nulla contro la ribellione che ovviamente a questa età ci sta benissimo. non è servito nemmeno che una mia cugina ha avuto a 13 anni un bambino ... anche lì opprimente attenzione dei genitori.

sai che ti dico, più che si vuol fare gli affari degli altri, specie i figli, peggio diventa. quando hanno l'età li raduni una volta per dire quel che c'è da dire e dove trovare i preservativi, senza tante storie. e finito lì. è molto meglio che poi cascare dalle nuvole perché la figlia è incinta perché ha avuto paura di chiedere a babbo o mamma contraccettivi o del figliolo per simili motivi ha messo incinta la ragazza della vicina.


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è vero, c'è modo e modo di sbagliare ma non tutti gli sbagli hanno la stessa valenza per tutti
> Per me, per esempio, tradire o essere traditi per sesso non è uno sbaglio, per altri magari si.
> Ognuno ha il suo vissuto e non tutto viene recepito allo stesso modo.
> Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che la tua "dolce" metà non abbia sbagliato. Secondo la tua versione naturalmente. Ma quella abbiamo e a quella crediamo.
> ...


Se puoi, accetto suggerimenti su come farlo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Avevo risposto solo all'ultima riga:
> Potremmo dire noi come si fa a non fare più cose di cui poi ci si vergogna?
> 
> Io ho tre figlie, una sbaglia a cottimo, da sempre, non c'è modo di farla ragionare, diciamo che ormai ci provo raramente, l'ho fatto anche oggi non so con che risultato.
> ...


Grande:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Eheheheeheheh...sai mia sorella eheheheheeh...si faceva le meraviglie degli altri genitori che non "sanno" educare...no?
Ma non capiva quanto la sorte era stata benevola con la sua prima figlia...eh?
Poi è arrivato il sedondo...detto Attila per gli amici...ahahahahaha...
Un flagello...

E io là a coglionarla...ma guarda...che bel terremoto...non sai insegnare a sto qua a stare calmo...o a studiare...

Poi facile fare la morale...ai figli altrui no?


----------



## Eretteo (2 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ecco un termine che mi è nuovo :rotfl:


In quella striscia di terra che c'e' fra romagna,emilia e bassissimo veneto,dialettalmente si tende a discorrere portando i termini sempre sul dispregiativo,e' proprio il dialetto che e' cosi'.
Idioma di una zona crocevia di popoli diversi dalla piu' remota antichita',pare che abbia conservato influssi etruschi e soprattutto dei galli senoni.
Perche' i popoli magari cambiano le lingue,ma non il modo di pronunciarle.
E allora qui tante parole viene naturale terminarle in -accio ed -accia,che in dialetto diventano -azz    :sonar:
Dialetto che magari e' un po' rude e non privo di reminiscenze ancestrali,ma quanto mai ricco di espressioni colorite e di parolacce con cui seppellire chiunque.
Ricordo un allegro dibattito anni ed anni fa con un capitolino che ha dovuto capitolare,il quale sosteneva di conoscere parolacce dialettali teribbbbbili......poverino.....   :sonar:


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande:up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Eheheheeheheh...sai mia sorella eheheheheeh...si faceva le meraviglie degli altri genitori che non "sanno" educare...no?
> Ma non capiva quanto la sorte era stata benevola con la sua prima figlia...eh?
> Poi è arrivato il sedondo...detto Attila per gli amici...ahahahahaha...
> ...


Un conto sono i buoni propositi, le aspettative, i sogno, altra cosa la realtà.

Io mi ritengo riguardo ai figli abbastanza fortunata. Due hanno frequentato l'università, una è già laureata al Politecnico di Milano, sempre stata bravissima a scuola, cosa di cui non mi rendevo conto essendo la prima, ho dovuto fare confronti solo quando la seconda ha iniziato a darmi seri problemi già alle elementari. Non ha mai avuto voglia di studiare, non è matura ancora oggi che in ritardo di due anni si è diplomata. Per lei la vita è puro divertimento, non pensa ad altro. Ha molta voglia di lavorare ma non capisce la serietà che va messa in atto quando si lavora. 
Mai mi sono permessa di intromettermi nel modo di educare i figli in case altrui.
Ritengo comunque sia davvero questione di fortuna, ovvio che se dai esempi pessimi poi non puoi meravigliarti se ti copiano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2012)

*A 17 anni ho fatto cose di cui...*

... non sono orgogliosa.
Per me è stata l'età, a partire dai 16 veramente, in cui ho sfidato tutte le regole... o quasi tutte. Arrivo a dire che, forse, le avrei sfidate tutte se non avessi avuto il culo di incontrare persone che, tutto sommato, hanno dimostrato di tenere a me.
Ma... ho sfiorato la deriva.
Quindi, che questo post sia fasullo o meno non importa.
Ho figli di età molto vicine a quella... quello che ripeto loro è che qualunque cazzata possano aver fatto, possono sempre venire da me.
Non aggiungo che difficilmente potranno fare peggio di quello che ho fatto io, ma quando un ragazzo/a di quell'età ha fatto un guaio e ti viene a chiedere aiuto... la prima cosa da fare è capire l'entità del guaio.
Perchè a volte combinarne una può essere solo causato dall'età, altre volte una richiesta d'attenzione... altre volte anche un impulso all'autodistruzione.
Se mia figlia facesse sesso di gruppo a quell'età penserei subito ad un problema di autostima ad esempio, perchè per farsi accettare da qualcuno, per sentirsi ammirati ed importanti, desiderati... a quell'età, e non solo, si fanno anche cose di cui non avvertiamo il minimo desiderio.
Non è comunque producente secondo me, ai fini educativi, imboccare l'adolescente con una scusa che noi, più scafati, elaboriamo più facilmente.
Perchè... in un caso come questo, il danno più grande l'ha subìto proprio lei, e a quel danno occorre porre rimedio elaborando quello che è successo, non stendendoci sopra un velo pietoso: parlo per esperienza personale.

Alla ragazza, se esiste e ancora legge voglio dire :
affronta quello che è successo e non scappare perchè non scapperai dai tuoi ricordi
hai fatto solo una cosa di cui qualcuno avrà voglia di parlare per un po' di tempo, poi passeranno ad altro: se scappi, per molto tempo avrai timore di doverti confrontare con l'accaduto.
Conosco persone che sono sopravvissute benissimo a cose come questa, adesso sono felici donne amate e rispettate, sopravviverai anche tu.
Sii leale con il tuo ragazzo e raccontagli, prima che lo sappia in corridoio.
Se qualcuno ti dice qualcosa, non farti vedere vinta, o spaventata, o umiliata, gira a testa alta: tieni presente che sei minorenne e avevi bevuto: questa non è una scusa, attenzione... ma magari un motivo perchè qualcuno stia attento a ciò che dice.
Senza precipitare nel panico... se proprio ti è impossibile parlarne con tua madre... magari parlane con una sorella maggiore o una zia e fatti accompagnare ad un consultorio, sarebbe il caso di fare qualche esame per precauzione.
Ma nel frattempo... prendi consapevolezza dei motivi per cui l'hai fatto: quella è l'unica cosa davvero importante.
E ricorda che l'importante non è NON sbagliare, ma imparare dai propri errori.... e comunque in futuro vedi di pensarci prima, ad evitare le cazzate, anzichè dopo a rimediarle.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> sono del 10/7/1995


Ommioddio ... ha un mese in meno di mia figlia ...


... vi assicuro che le 17enni non sono tutte così ... poi magari con mia figlia sono stato solo fortunato ...


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non sono orgogliosa.
> Per me è stata l'età, a partire dai 16 veramente, in cui ho sfidato tutte le regole... o quasi tutte. Arrivo a dire che, forse, le avrei sfidate tutte se non avessi avuto il culo di incontrare persone che, tutto sommato, hanno dimostrato di tenere a me.
> Ma... ho sfiorato la deriva.
> Quindi, che questo post sia fasullo o meno non importa.
> ...


sempre.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre.



considerata la tua prima risposta qualche dubbio mi è sorto, ammetto.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> considerata la tua prima risposta qualche dubbio mi è sorto, ammetto.


non vedo il nesso visto che parlavo di mia figlia.
ti trovo imbarazzante in questo embolo retroattivo che ti fa disapprovare (anche con i pulsantini punitivi) ogni cosa che scrivo.
perché non hai sottolineato il commento di xena decisamente più pesante del mio?


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2012)

sofia8800 ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho postato la mia domanda anke su Yahoo ma non ricevo ankora risposte non so se e lecito per il forum ma leggetelo per favore ho scritto parecchio e non posso riscrivere tutto da capo mi angoscia troppo. ho tradito il mio ragazzo con un ragazzo di scuola ke gli sta sulle palle e ora ho troppa paura ke tutto venga alla luce, non so ke fare cosa dirgli come mi dovro comportare sono disperata! ho voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra non ce la faccio piu, non posso sopportare ke il mio ragazzo subisca una umiliazione del genere anke perke lui e un bravissimo ragazzo ! AIUTO!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6072



Basta con ste K per favore.... ma possibile che ogni italiano con età inferiore ai 30, debba scrivere per forza in questa maniera? Ma cosa vi ha fatto la lingua italiana?


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prova a dirgli che non è colpa tua, ma che hai solo avuto la sfiga di nascere con la passera più veloce del cervello.


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Basta con ste K per favore.... ma possibile che ogni italiano con età inferiore ai 30, debba scrivere per forza in questa maniera? Ma cosa vi ha fatto la lingua italiana?


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Sei proprio bastarda! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei proprio bastarda! :rotfl:



flap flap!


----------



## Eretteo (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Forse non intendeva 30 anni per gamba,ma in totale.  :rotfl:


----------



## xena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo il nesso visto che parlavo di mia figlia.
> ti trovo imbarazzante in questo embolo retroattivo che ti fa disapprovare (anche con i pulsantini punitivi) ogni cosa che scrivo.
> perché non hai sottolineato il commento di xena decisamente più pesante del mio?


Minerva il mio commento non era cattivo né volutamente offensivo, son le prime parole abbastanza ironiche o sarcastiche, lo ammetto, che mi son venute in mente e che direi pure a me stessa dandomi na bella pacca sulla spalla se a soli 17 anni mi fossi ritrovata in un bagno a far sesso a tre con una mia amica e un ragazzo appena conosciuto..(che poi se fosse stata più grande, consapevole e matura e magari anche libera sarebbe da stringerle la mano, invece, altroché )
cioè ormai un po' lo sapete come parlo, è lo stesso di quando parlo dei "Grandi Fedelissimi" e degli "Stronzi Traditori", pensa un po', me lo dico pure da sola a volte che sti secondi "se la sentono calla" (diciamo un po' spesso a volte ahahah) quindi figurati; si sdrammatizza, che problema c'è?
sinceramente, la storia non l'ho nemmeno presa troppo sul serio né ci trovo quel tocco altamente melodrammatico che invece ci hanno colto in tanti, cioè, anzi, mi ha fatto pure discretamente sorridere, ammesso che sia vera, cosa di cui dubito seriamente

e se fosse vera dico: tutto sto amore se dopo soli 3 mesi ti basta na festicciola allegrotta per passare al prossimo(anzi, ai prossimi) non mi pare ci sia; io a quell'età stavo per innamorarmi seriamente e stare coi paraocchi per i prossimi seguenti anni, che poi parliamoci chiaro è così che immagino dovrebbe essere quando ti innamori davvero, che tutti gli altri spariscono, e ho sempre pensato che se le corna le metti anche in quella fase, mah, potenzialmente le potresti mettere sempre e comunque e dovunque, MA io son la prima che dice si sa mai nella vita, quindi evviva la relatività e anche in questo ci si può sbagliare, eh.
insomma non mi sembra il caso di tagliarsi le vene o cambiare scuola per una leggerezza del genere; piuttosto mi preoccuperei della nomina che puoi portarti appresso, specie a quell'età, e in quei contesti, se ad ogni festino ti porti qualcuno in bagno, perché si sa che la gente chiacchiera e di che gusto, poi! che chiacchierasse solo sarebbe un miracolo, il prob è quando diventa gratuitamente cattiva
quindi rivolgendomi alla chica in questione, le direi: la prossima volta ste cosette falle a casa tua, magari, non davanti a tutta la scuola, rifletti bene e usa le giuste precauzioni e se proprio lo vuoi scaricare molla il regazzino senza dirgli niente per carità perchè cornuto e mazziato proprio NO, guarda!!

no perchè davvero, specie a 17 anni, una scena del tipo:
"ciao tesò, tvtb, però sai, l'altra sera, col bullo stronzo che te sta tanto sulle palle, presente no? sì sì, lui, sì, quello che proprio non puoi cecà....bhe che te devo dì ero un po' tanto sbronza, ma proprio lercia lercia eh, e pure un po' in modalità maialosetta frugolosa; e niente, gliel'ho data, e de che gusto pure, e prima s'è pure bombato l'amichetta mia del cuore sto stronzo, du piccioncine con na fava, pensa un po'!!"

IO SAGGIAMENTE EVITEREI SOFIA, DAVVERO....
no perchè il discorso cambierebbe magari, ma il succo sarebbe quello


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Minerva il mio commento non era cattivo né volutamente offensivo, son le prime parole abbastanza ironiche o sarcastiche, lo ammetto, che mi son venute in mente e che direi pure a me stessa dandomi na bella pacca sulla spalla se a soli 17 anni mi fossi ritrovata in un bagno a far sesso a tre con una mia amica e un ragazzo appena conosciuto..(che poi se fosse stata più grande, consapevole e matura e magari anche libera sarebbe da stringerle la mano, invece, altroché )
> cioè ormai un po' lo sapete come parlo, è lo stesso di quando parlo dei "Grandi Fedelissimi" e degli "Stronzi Traditori", pensa un po', me lo dico pure da sola a volte che sti secondi "se la sentono calla" (diciamo un po' spesso a volte ahahah) quindi figurati; si sdrammatizza, che problema c'è?
> sinceramente, la storia non l'ho nemmeno presa troppo sul serio né ci trovo quel tocco altamente melodrammatico che invece ci hanno colto in tanti, cioè, anzi, mi ha fatto pure discretamente sorridere, ammesso che sia vera, cosa di cui dubito seriamente
> 
> ...


Tutto sommato, senza stare a fare per forza di cose i bacchettoni tutte le sacrosantissime volte, mi pare condivisibile.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non ho letto tutto.

Non so se la storia è vera, non me lo chiedo.

Ho letto che c'è chi si scandalizza e si chiede dove sono i genitori...

Io non so dove fossero i miei genitori all'epoca, ovvero, abitavano con me, sì, ma non c'erano.
Non hanno mai saputo che ero picchiata e bullizzata a scuola. Non hanno mai saputo che sono stata violentata da un amico dei figli dei loro fighissimi amici con cui mi costringevano a stare.

Non hanno saputo di quella sera, quando sono andata a una festa della figlia di loro amici (ohhhhh devi andare, lei è così una cara ragazza, devidevidevi andare!).
Ho bevuto troppo -quei cocktail mica sapevano di alcool. La sbornia colossale mi ha preso all'improvviso senza che io me l'aspettassi. E quando mai mi ero misurata con la mia capacità di resistenza all'alcool? 
Mi sono trovata in una stanza con uno di quei bravi ragazzi che mi spogliava.
Fortunatamente è uscito un attimo, e io sono strisciata -strisciata- fuori dalla stanza, miagolando "aiuto".
Quelle carissime ragazze mi hanno presa e mi hanno sbattuta, sola, in un'altra stanza.

16 anni, credo.

Non hanno mai saputo che sempre quei bravissimi ragazzi con cui sono andata in montagna hanno usato tutta la settimana per farsi canne a ripetizione, e quella volta che ho osato andare a sciare ha avuto come conseguenza l'ostracismo e il bullismo delle altre ragazze.

Esempi sparsi. Ma i miei genitori sono convinti di essere mosche bianche tra tutti i genitori. Ci scommetterebbero la vita.

E io mi ricordo di me adolescente, completamente stralunata, incapace di capire il codice che tutti i miei coetanei sembravano incarnare così bene. Cosa dire, come, i vestiti, i popolari, i paria... misteri enormi per me.
Anche seguire il gregge, mica facile. Io, almeno, ci ho provato, ma non ci sono mai riuscita. Qualcosa sempre stonava, ero considerata strana e falsa. 

Non mi sembra il caso di Sofia, ma era per dire che qualche volta la vita da adolescente mi sembrava come quei sogni quasi realistici, dove solo qualcosa non torna e tu stai lì a barcamenarti, in un senso di irrealtà che non capisci.

Detto questo, Sofia, purtroppo gli errori si pagano. Le esperienza si pagano, e anche salate.
Ma la cosa bella è che dopo diventi più forte e cresci. *Se* paghi e non cerchi di scappare dalle responsabilità.
E davvero, tra qualche anno sarà un ricordo, solo un ricordo. Magari imbarazzante, magari addirittura ci riderai su.

Adesso, questo tuo star male e piangere, sarebbe bello scacciarlo via con un colpo di bacchetta. Ma anche questo fa parte del prezzo, ed è in un certo senso "giusto" (non da un punto di vista sadistico, ma perchè è nell'ordine naturale delle cose).
Accettalo, piangi, lascia che la tristezza e il dispiacere ti sommergano un poco, ma fiduciosa che passerà quest'onda di marea. perchè sei giovane, perchè la storia col tuo ragazzo fa parte di tutte le storielline che avrai, perchè sei giovane, sei giovane, sei giovane.
Perchè tutto il mondo attorno a te è giovane.

Non dare la colpa all'alcool, sei tu che hai bevuto. Non dare la colpa all'amica, sei tu che ci sei stata. Non scappare in un'altra scuola. Le voci corrono, vuoi scappare per sempre?
Sii quella che è così forte da dire "sì, è vero, ho fatto una cazzata immane, ma non ne farò più, perchè ho imparato."
Davanti a questo, sì, le voci cascano perchè non hanno più nulla da dire


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Minerva il mio commento non era cattivo né volutamente offensivo, son le prime parole abbastanza ironiche o sarcastiche, lo ammetto, che mi son venute in mente e che direi pure a me stessa dandomi na bella pacca sulla spalla se a soli 17 anni mi fossi ritrovata in un bagno a far sesso a tre con una mia amica e un ragazzo appena conosciuto..(che poi se fosse stata più grande, consapevole e matura e magari anche libera sarebbe da stringerle la mano, invece, altroché )
> cioè ormai un po' lo sapete come parlo, è lo stesso di quando parlo dei "Grandi Fedelissimi" e degli "Stronzi Traditori", pensa un po', me lo dico pure da sola a volte che sti secondi "se la sentono calla" (diciamo un po' spesso a volte ahahah) quindi figurati; si sdrammatizza, che problema c'è?
> sinceramente, la storia non l'ho nemmeno presa troppo sul serio né ci trovo quel tocco altamente melodrammatico che invece ci hanno colto in tanti, cioè, anzi, mi ha fatto pure discretamente sorridere, ammesso che sia vera, cosa di cui dubito seriamente
> 
> ...


forse è la testimonianza che , ammesso che esista, sofia sentirà più vicina.


----------



## xena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse è la testimonianza che , ammesso che esista, sofia sentirà più vicina.


spè che svengo...mi stai approvando?
due sec fa dicevi che ero stata pesante..
cmq mi fa piacere (sono umana e sensibbbile anche io, anche troppo, a volte. ahah)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> spè che svengo...mi stai approvando?
> due sec fa dicevi che ero stata pesante..
> cmq mi fa piacere (sono umana e sensibbbile anche io, anche troppo, a volte. ahah)


Occhio che ti cucca eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non sono orgogliosa.
> Per me è stata l'età, a partire dai 16 veramente, in cui ho sfidato tutte le regole... o quasi tutte. Arrivo a dire che, forse, le avrei sfidate tutte se non avessi avuto il culo di incontrare persone che, tutto sommato, hanno dimostrato di tenere a me.
> Ma... ho sfiorato la deriva.
> Quindi, che questo post sia fasullo o meno non importa.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto.
> 
> Non so se la storia è vera, non me lo chiedo.
> 
> ...


Quoto la parte di risposta.
Per quanto riguarda le tue esperienze mi permetto di chiederti se poi hai rielaborato tutto da sola.
Se sì, complimenti.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto la parte di risposta.
> Per quanto riguarda le tue esperienze mi permetto di chiederti se poi hai rielaborato tutto da sola.
> Se sì, complimenti.



Io quoto la risposta di Sbriciolata che hai quotato. Avendo saltato pagine, me l'ero persa.

Bè, i miei genitori non sono spuntati all'improvviso quindi, sì, "da sola".
Ovvero da sola e con gli amici che io mi sono trovata, un pò alla volta.

Del resto, o così o si affoga, e preferivo non affogare. Grazie cmq.


----------



## Zod (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto.
> 
> Non so se la storia è vera, non me lo chiedo.
> 
> ...


Dovevi dirglielo e denunciare l'accaduto. La sordità si combatte urlando. Complimenti per esserne uscita fuori.

S*B


----------

